
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2012)  - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see:<p>"Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4857717<p>"Ask HN: Who is meeting up?" 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4857727
======
nemesisj
Administrate (<http://www.getadministrate.com/>) in Edinburgh, Scotland.

We're looking for 2 full time developers. Remote work is OK, but we're also
moving into some fantastic offices at the Edinburgh Tech Cube
(<http://www.techcu.be>) with spectacular views of Arthur's seat and the
Meadows.

Job description can be found on our about page
(<http://www.getadministrate.com/about>) and we're using a combination of
technologies:

\- Crufty old PHP (being refactored), and newer PHP (Doctrine)

All new development is being done with:

\- Python, SQL Alchemy, Flask, and AngularJS

\- Bootstrap UI framework

We're looking for smart people that get things done using the above techs.

We're growing really quickly, have a small team, a challenging product that's
mission critical for our clients, and we're located in one of the most
beautiful cities in the world with remote workers across the Central Belt of
Scotland.

If you're outside the EU, we can look into visa sponsorship in very special
cases, but this can be a long and difficult process, particularly for the UK.

Email me if interested, my name is John: jjp@getadministrate.com

------
carlio
LaterPay - Munich, Germany - remote and relocation help possible

Django Developer, Python Developer

LaterPay is a startup looking to change the way we pay for content online. The
idea is micropayments, but the twist is that you pay after you accumulate €5,
rather than paying into a 'wallet' up front.

We have a couple of positions open for python developers, and as we are still
very small, those positions have a lot of scope for responsibility and
choosing your own focus. We have a lot of Django work, so there's also a
possibility to join as a Django specialist, especially if you also grok
HTML/CSS/JavaScript. Other technologies we use include Tornado, Cassandra,
Redis, and our code lives on github. Experience with these is a bonus but not
necessary!

If you are interested, drop us an email with a resume and some code to look at
- jobs@laterpay.net

------
mrkurt
MongoHQ (SF Bay, remote doable)

We do database operations and hosting, and just closed our A-round. We're
hiring to solve a lot of different problems, but especially looking for help
with:

 _Backend engineering_ \- If your ideal work day involves building software to
run across hundreds of systems and care about databases, you are someone we
want to talk to. We have everything from server level monitoring/control
agents to protocol proxies to backend metrics systems that need love.

 _Operations/devops_ \- If you have used chef/puppet or similar, get irritated
about "snowflakes" (one off servers), and have a sometimes irrational desire
to automate everything, you are someone we want to talk to. We are one of the
companies where operations is the product, so work on the backend systems will
often make its way in front of users.

 _[Whatever you do well]_ \- If you have some combination of skills that you
think we need, let us know why we should be thinking about them.

\----------------------------------------------

Our tech "stack" is largely node.js/Ruby/Mongo/Redis and we've experimented
with Go/Erlang/(other databases). We generally believe in using the right tool
for a give job. If you want to tackle a particular problem with OCaml, for
instance, you probably won't face much friction.

We have an office right next to the Caltrain in San Mateo (15 mi south of SF)
and are willing to let people work remotely if they desire. We will also cover
relocation for good people. Our priority is "people who get things done,
sometimes in anger" and almost everything else is negotiable.

If you're interested, email hello@mongohq.com and ask us some questions (or
tell us a story). If you want to talk to me directly, mrkurt@gmail.com

------
josh2600
2600hz (<http://www.2600hz.com>) in San Francisco, CA.

We're the cloud telecom company. We build the stack that powers many of the
biggest telecom architectures in the world.

Looking for multiple core developers. Remote work is ok, but definitely prefer
local to SF. We have an amazing office in Downtown San Francisco full of
people who really care about building amazing open-source technology.

Some of the things we work with

* ERLANG (Major Bonus points if you <3 Erlang)

* RabbitMQ

* FreeSWITCH

* BigCouch

* Chef

* Kamailio

* WebRTC

We're looking for someone who's hardcore, with a good sense of humor and is
passionate about making a real difference in the global communications
paradigm. Most of the core logic is written in Erlang, so having that skillset
would be very much appreciated, but we know that hardcore coders come in all
shapes and sizes so if the desire is there we're happy to teach (we actually
teach Erlang all over the US).

If you're interested in learning more about how 2600hz, drop us a line at
info@2600hz.com. We're growing like a weed and would love to add some serious
engineering talent.

~~~
abcd_f
Awesome name.

~~~
josh2600
Thank you!

What's even crazier is that the USPTO gave us a trademark for a frequency O_O.

------
will_critchlow
London: Junior / Graduate Python Developer

Distilled is looking for a graduate developer to join our growing Python team
in our London office. We currently have the following largely Django based
projects:

\- DistilledU - a feature rich online SEO training platform - our latest
project that came out of beta in June this year and is being well received by
the SEO industry.

\- Distilled Store - an online store we’ve built from scratch to sell
conference tickets and videos.

\- Internal Tools - building a range of tools, from quick hacks to fully
functional tools, pulling from APIs and various data sets.

\- Distilled website - currently a Wordpress site that we’ve got grand plans
for turning into something far more awesome based on a Django CMS and blogging
platform called Mezzanine that we will fully integrate with DistilledU and
Distilled Store.

\- Distilled Tools - our internal reporting system and tool for managing
freelance writers.

You’ll gain experience in Agile development practices and work in an open, fun
and collaborative environment. Please apply at the URL below.

Requirements:

\- Python - some experience, not necessarily commercial.

\- Frickin smart - you will need an uncanny ability to get stuff done.

\- Passion for self improvement - technologies move quickly, we’ll expect you
to keep up. - Evidence of getting things done - you’ll probably have a number
of side projects.

About the company

Distilled is a search marketing company with a big and ever growing
reputation. We have worked with some of the biggest brands in the world, and
are known in the industry as experts in what we do. We are 100% owned by the
two directors, with offices in London, Seattle and New York. Employees number
52 in total, with London being the biggest office. We like to have fun, with
things like Beer o’clock every Friday, regular company outings and a meeting
room that is largely used for 4 player Mario Kart.

For more info and to apply: <http://www.distilled.net/graduate-junior-python-
developer/>

------
adrr
"Write Code, Shave the world"

Dollar Shave Club

Santa Monica, CA - Full Time

We are looking for a fullstack developer to join us as we write a new
e-commerce platform that handles all aspects of our subscription business
including logistics, inventory, analytics and fulfillment. We just closed a
$10 mm round and with that capital we are making significant investment into
our technology to help us expand into new markets, improve logistics, and
expand our internal business intelligence offering.

Development Environment \- Continuous integration and deployment with Jenkins,
Ant Build scripts and Capistrano

\- Scrum based development with one week sprints.

\- New development with RoR, Bootstrap, JQuery, Resque, DynamoDB

\- Best development and collaboration tools including Jetbrain's IDEs,
Newrelic, Sumologic, HipChat

Sound interesting or want more information send an email to
todd@dollarshaveclub.com

------
stephenhuey
HealthPost - Houston, Texas

Join a small team solving real problems for the healthcare industry! Customers
love our products, and we're constantly dreaming up new solutions to transform
patient access and empower healthcare professionals. In our zero-bureaucracy
company you'll be able to ship code quickly, and we offer the opportunity to
work on diverse technical needs, e.g. both consumer-facing UIs as well as
internal tools for healthcare professionals, integration APIs to interact with
hospital systems and other solutions in the industry, and scaling concerns due
to our rapid growth. You'll enjoy competitive compensation and groundbreaking
projects!

Although we prefer experience with Ruby on Rails, jQuery and other JavaScript
frameworks, we'll certainly consider any talented developers who are excited
about making a difference in healthcare. Reach out to me at
stephen.huey@healthpost.com if you want to join this successful startup
already deploying to large hospital systems around the country!

------
jamesjyu
Parse - San Francisco, CA - F/T

We are hiring on all fronts:

* Software Engineer

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Web Engineer

* Solutions Architect

* Developer Evangelist

* Inside Sales Representative

We're building the mobile application platform, and we're growing like crazy.
We're now powering over 40,000 apps, including big names like The Food
Network, Armani, The Travel Channel, Toms Shoes, and Band of the Day.

We will dominate mobile, and we're a small, smart, and passionate team
swinging for the fences with many happy customers. Come join us!

<https://parse.com/jobs>

~~~
shaydoc
Another great tech company!

------
wensing
Stormpulse - Full-time in Austin, TX

(We are patio11's first angel investment!)

Position: Full-Stack Polymath

Relevant tech: Python, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Backbone, Bootstrap.

* Able to rapidly gain (and enjoy gaining) new expertise in a previously-foreign, non-technical domain (e.g. weather, earthquakes, wildfires, solar flares)

* Derive joy from seeing huge leaps forward in the customer experience

* Mastery in a non-technical discipline (i.e. you are not only a great developer, but also a master at jazz music, mountain climbing, chess, skiing ... something that has taught you how to think beyond a keyboard).

* Ability to collaboratively apply the design principles of Stormpulse to new projects

* Not satisfied with a compromise -- always pursue the possibility that two seemingly contradictory goals can be simultaneously achieved through great feats of design / engineering

* Derives pleasure from the final aesthetic

Come learn why businesses like Honda benefit from our technology.

Competitive salary, benefits, stock options. Email: founders@stormpulse.com.

Thanks!

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. Interns OK, no remote work.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for a DevOps engineer, and front-end and
full-stack engineers: <http://jobs.silkapp.com/>

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end. The team is
still small (~11 people), so you'll be able to make a large impact. We are
well-funded by top-tier VCs and located in the city center of Amsterdam.

------
ipster
AllTrails and AllSnow

<http://alltrails.com> <http://allsnow.com>

FULLTIME Rails / iOS / Android Engineers / Designers

San Francisco (preferred) / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people rediscover the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping and snowboarding benefits, anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
(<http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic>) and have the #1 outdoors
app in the Apple and Android stores (try searching for 'Hiking'). We also have
the #1 Snowsports app on iPhone.

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book, and a core
committer to Homebrew on the team. We're looking for exceptional full stack
Rails and mobile developers (Android and iOS) and designers.

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you! <http://alltrails.com/jobs> or
jobs@alltrails.com

------
dubisaweapon
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

Did you know there's a company based in Soho that has enough technology to be
considered among the world's Top 250 supercomputing sites? One that imports
over 5TB of data every single day, and has alumni from Google, Intel, and
Microsoft?

You might think I'm talking about some stealth-mode startup, but I'm talking
about where I work: Two Sigma Investments. At our core, we're a technology
company applying our talents to the domain of finance. We've created a system
that combines artificial intelligence and keen human insight — a system that's
constantly improving and advancing.

We're looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our
challenges require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine
learning, and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime
Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists,
and International Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our
individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

Dave Hahn dave.hahn@twosigma.com <http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

------
beekay
Khan Academy - Mountain View, CA Full-time and intern, designers and devs

We're a non-profit whose mission is to provide a world-class education to
anyone, anywhere. We're scaling quickly. Our students answer over 2 million
math problems per day (over 800mm total so far), all generated by our open
source exercise generation framework (<https://github.com/Khan/khan-
exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety of authors including Sal) have
been viewed over 200mm times. We're tracking all that data and using it to
customize each student's experience as well as building brand-new tools like
our new programming environment (<http://ejohn.org/blog/introducing-khan-
cs/>). We could use your help. Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest
educational impact positions you can imagine, and we've been called by Wired
one of the best places to work in Silicon Valley:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157078>. We're hiring designers and all
types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want to call
yourself. Big plans ahead. <http://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

------
jlm382
San Francisco, CA | inDinero (S10) seeks Lead Developer (indinero.com)

inDinero has been hauling for about two years now, growing to over a thousand
paying business customers, and we're looking for a lead developer! Both
founders (Andy and Jessica) studied computer science before starting the
company, and they wrote most of the initial code until product launch. Today,
the company has five full-time developers scattered across the globe, and
we're looking for a tech lead who can oversee our team and it's growth as we
go from five to thirty.

What will happen day-to-day?

Spec out new product features with our design team /// Improve our engineering
workflow /// Get feedback from team on how we can speed up their work /// Make
sure the test suite runs faster and is continuously running /// See that all
devs get their technical questions answered promptly /// Update the dummy
databases that our developers test code on.

Prioritize long-term structural improvements to make to our infrastructure ///
Upgrading Rails /// Using something like mongo to track events /// Make sure
the servers will scale /// Ensure high security /// Audit code base every
quarter /// Refactor and modularize key parts of our code base.

Skills we're looking for: _Ruby on Rails, 1+ years_ Java, 2+ years
_HTML/CSS/Javascript_ Sysadmin experience (Debian)

Interested? Shoot a note over to jobs@indinero.com with why you'd be perfect
for the role!

------
kloncks
\- Ribbon (<https://www.ribbon.co>) is hiring. Full time in San Francisco.
Front-end Developers, Designers, Rails Devs.

\- Looking to add to our team of five. Ribbon is building a frictionless
payments and ecommerce platform that does the transaction wherever the buyer
is. Imagine purchasing an item without leaving Facebook, or buying directly
from within the Twitter stream, or through email. That's what we're building
for consumers, businesses and developers in an elegant way with a huge focus
on design. Looking for someone excited at the stage we're at - dealing with
first customers, ramping up traction, figuring out new product direction and
features - and also excited about the challenges we'll face, like making
payments simplified for consumers and dealing with huge technical issues with
fraud and building payments infrastructure.

We went through AngelPad in the fall and raised a big seed round from great
investors. Awesome office in San Francisco, penthouse floor with views of twin
peaks and the ballpark in soma.

\- Some recent press coverage for more details:

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/ribbon-a-bit-ly-with-
paymen...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/ribbon-a-bit-ly-with-payments-
brings-simplified-checkout-to-any-platform/)

[http://gigaom.com/2012/11/20/shopping-everywhere-ribbon-
turn...](http://gigaom.com/2012/11/20/shopping-everywhere-ribbon-turns-the-
entire-web-into-a-store/)

Contact hackernews@ribbon.co if interested.

------
benhedrington
Best Buy (Minneapolis, MN) - Full time, strong in HQ presence required to
start. Team growing quickly working on more flexible officing (possibly west
coast, remote) as we grow.

Best Buy is looking for an entrepreneurial minded Product Managers to be key
part of our fast growing Digital Experience and Mobile team focused on
producing a diverse array of Mobile and digital products on the go, online or
in-store. This role will bring to life new digital products that empower
consumers to learn, explore, and engage with consumer electronics across Best
Buy's digital and physical touch points.

Official job post: [http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Senior-Product-
Lin...](http://www.bestbuy-jobs.com/job/Richfield-Senior-Product-Line-Manager-
Digital-Experience-Team-Job-MN-55423/1968965/) [http://www.bestbuy-
jobs.com/job/Richfield-Product-Line-Manag...](http://www.bestbuy-
jobs.com/job/Richfield-Product-Line-Manager-Mobile-Digital%2C-Emerging-
Platforms-Job-MN-55423/1611712/)

I am the hiring manager, willing to talk over email, phone, etc. No need to go
through the machine to simply learn more. ben dot hedrington at bestbuy.com,
ben at hedrington dot com or <http://linkedin.com/in/benhedrington>

------
sugarbear
Disqus - San Francisco, CA

Disqus is building the largest conversation platform on the internet. Our
embedded comment service sees more than 6bn pageviews monthly, but we're
working on more than just comments (check out
[http://allthingsd.com/20121130/the-future-of-disqus-aims-
at-...](http://allthingsd.com/20121130/the-future-of-disqus-aims-at-better-
discovery-trolls-not-welcome/)).

Our core technologies include javascript with backbone.js, python / django,
cassandra, and postgres - though we're always experimenting with new stuff.

We're a small engineering team, and we need your help to grow. Here are some
of our open positions:

* Full-stack Web Engineer. Build the future of disqus.com, focusing on: user features, the moderator dashboard, real-time analytics, and payments for new signups and advertising.

* Software Engineer - Infrastructure. Use Python to scale and improve our core architecture, hack on our constantly evolving API, and increase our system reliability.

* Core JavaScript Engineer. Work on our widely distributed embedded commenting platform / Backbone.js application (reaching millions of users daily).

* Operations Engineer. Help improve uptime and speed up our response times in our backend infrastructure. We're on dedicated hardware running postgres, cassandra, redis, and memcache. Lots of freedom and exposure to all aspects of our stack here.

* Automations Engineer. Automate all the things, specifically our testing, packaging, deployments. Work on building new tools to speed up development and improve code quality.

We've got a strong culture of open source (<https://github.com/disqus/>) and
passionate voices in the community (e.g. <https://github.com/dcramer/> &
<https://github.com/benvinegar/>).

If you're interested in joining us (even if you have a passion that doesn't
match up with the postings above), drop me a line: mike@disqus.com

~~~
shaydoc
Got to say, disqus is great!

------
lazyjones
Geizhals in Vienna, Austria is looking for senior and lead web/full-stack
developers (INTERN).

We currently use mostly Perl (mod_perl, PSGI/Plack and Mojolicious),
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache, Gearman, as well as JavaScript, C, Java/JSP, PHP
for minor projects, but as an experienced lead developer you would
build/expand a team based on sound technology decisions yourself.

We're a small (hc: 53), privately-owned and profitable company running one of
the oldest and most popular price comparison websites in the German speaking
area (built in 1997, incorporated in 2000) and several smaller sites, looking
to build a strong, experienced development team to bolster our efforts for
current and future projects.

German is not strictly required, but helpful. English is mandatory. Strong
team skills and a hands-on mentality are absolutely required. You _must_ have
experience building large, complex, high-performance websites, implementing
A/B-testing and working with medium-sized, mixed (not only dev) teams.

If you want to make a difference and enjoy one of the highest living standards
in the world, let us know at: jobs@geizhals.at

Salaries for these positions will typically be in the range of €56K-80K/y.

~~~
lazyjones
Please ignore the "INTERN", it's due to a misunderstanding on my behalf (I
don't write job offers in English often) - we're looking for full-time
employees.

------
pbiggar
San Francisco or remote fulltime (in a US time zone)

CircleCI: designers, frontend, backendend engineers.

At CircleCI (<https://circleci.com>), we're building Heroku for Continuous
Integration. We're taking a boring concept and making it revolutionary.

We have traction and revenue and funding. Our customers love us, because we
move quickly and provide amazing support. All employees talk to customers and
are on support rotation.

We're written in Clojure. We eat our own dogfood, DevOps, A/B test, do
Continuous Deployment and Customer Development.

The frontend is a fat javascript client, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.

Backend engineers should know Clojure or another 'weird' language (Haskell,
Scala, Scheme, etc), and Linux Devops (C compilation model, make, packaging).

We're looking for: designers that can write HTML & CSS, Frontend Engineers and
Backend Engineers.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture,
direction, and product. We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook,
and flat cultures like those of Stripe and GitHub.

Contact us at jobs@circleci.com. Include samples of awesome stuff you've done.

------
joelg87
Buffer (<http://bufferapp.com>) - San Francisco

Hope you are having a fantastic weekend.

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We're a small team of
7, we have over 400,000 users and are about to hit a $1M annual revenue run
rate. There are some super interesting challenges ahead and just around the
corner we're expecting even faster growth through some interesting things
we're launching.

2 key areas we're looking for help with:

\- JavaScript (+HTML5, CSS, Backbone.js) to lead our webapp and browser
extension development

\- DevOps (we're PHP/MongoDB on AWS Elastic Beanstalk, and it's been put
together by a couple of full stack hackers so there will be a lot that could
be improved!)

If you're interested in coming on board, you will:

\- work primarily with myself and my co-founders Leo and Tom

\- be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great approach in
dealing with others

\- be a Buffer user (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)

\- be friendly and comfortable helping our users

\- be based in or willing to move to San Francisco

\- have experience working with another startup before (would be awesome, it’s
cool if not)

You’ll be amongst people who are striving for success and pushing themselves
forward each and every day. Everyone here seems to progress at an incredible
pace, we want to do everything to make that happen for you as well. Whether
you want to start speaking, blogging, learning marketing or have other areas
of personal growth, you’ll have my personal support and the whole team as a
resource too.

Great salary and equity - $85k-$140k, 0.5-1.5%.

If this sounds fun, let's have a chat. I'm looking forward to it! I'm Joel,
drop me an email directly - joel@bufferapp.com.

~~~
javajosh
Hey Joel, isn't this, strictly speaking, a Google position now? :)

~~~
milkshakes
You are thinking of BufferBox.

~~~
javajosh
Doh! You're right. Can't believe I'm getting so heavily down-voted though -
honest mistake. I mean, there seems to be no shortage of SF companies named
BufferXXX these days. :)

------
timanglade
Apigee (Palo Alto, REMOTE, H1B) — Developer Advocates, Java Developers, Mobile
Developers.

Apigee is dedicated to powering the API & Mobile revolutions. We are helping
thousands of developers build API-driven infrastructure and mobile apps every
day. Our technology is used at Gilt, Getty Images, Tout, Walgreens, OnStar,
eBay, GameSpy, Citrix, AT&T, Pearson, ConstantContact, Best Buy, Dell, Comcast
and hundreds of others.

We offer catered lunches, full health/dental/life/401k, above-market salaries,
options, unlimited vacation and flexible hours.

We are actively hiring for App Services (our Mobile Backend-as-a-Service
technology). Our stack is fully open-source
(<https://github.com/apigee/usergrid-stack>) and our hosted service is
currently in open Beta. We are built on top of Jersey, Jackson and Cassandra
(we gutted a lot of the latter and built our own indexing system, query
system, storage format and multi-tenancy strategy on top of it).

Our newest open position is Developer Advocate. Our developer advocates
partner up with indie developers & startups to ensure they have a successful
launch on our platform; meet people from all walks of life from around the
world and help them build apps and APIs; bring feedback from the trenches to
the product. This is not solutions architecture or community bootstrapping.
This is about helping our existing, vibrant community of indie developers into
being even more successful than they already are without our help :) (More
details here: <http://apigee.com/about/jobs/developer-advocate>)

We are also looking for Java Developers to join our Core team and help us
overcome the next-generation technical challenges, from Websockets to multi-
DC, log routing and beyond! Not much is required except familiarity with at
least one NOSQL database, a good understanding of the Spring framework, and
solid experience in having fun.

Finally, we are looking for Mobile developers with at least 1 year experience
in one of iOS, Android or JavaScript+HTML5 development to work on our SDKs and
a range of exciting mobile apps.

Want to apply? Have some questions? Want to join but don’t match either
position? Then get in touch! ➝ tim@apigee.com

~~~
shaydoc
Recently downloaded your webapi pdf, it was a very good primer. Have recently
been building a spa architecture, and purely restful back end webapi. Frontend
pure HTML/CSS/js ( sammy for routes, knockout for databinding amplify for
store, pub sub mediator and request!)

~~~
timanglade
Thanks! We try really hard to publish a lot of blog, PDF and webcast content
useful for developers and it's always good to hear when we make a difference!
Your project sounds real cool too, can you share more details about it (here
or tim@apigee.com)?

------
jon-wood
Hubbub - London or Remote - Full time

Hubbub is saving independent food shops by letting people order online when
they can't get to the shops themselves. We mask the complexity of ordering
from lots of separate shops and allow customers to place a single order online
and receive all their weekly shopping in one go. It's good for the shops
because it lets them reach a wider audience, and it's good for our busy
customers because it allows them to support their local community.

We're looking for two developers, who will double the size of our current
team, to work on our Rails based website and supporting applications. Ruby
experience is a plus, but we're very happy to take on people without direct
experience if they know how to learn - our second developer hadn't written any
Ruby before starting with us.

More details, including how to apply, are at <http://apply.hubbub.co.uk/>

------
yesimahuman
Codiqa.com

Madison, WI - Full time, (REMOTE possibly)

We are looking for our first engineer hire to help us build the future of
HTML5 app creation tools in the cloud.

Codiqa makes it easy for anyone to build HTML5 mobile apps with an intuitive
and powerful drag-and-drop builder. You may have also heard of our Twitter
Bootstrap interface builder called Jetstrap (<http://jetstrap.com/>), which
makes it easy to build HTML5 desktop websites and responsive sites.

Both products fit into our dream of making it easy for people to build
applications with web technologies and with minimal coding required.

We are looking for a generalist that loves Javascript or CoffeeScript but can
handle backend development too (we use Python). We also have a specific
exciting opportunity in front of us that we would love you to join us for
(I'll share details if we chat).

If interested, please send an email to me at max AT codiqa DOT com.

------
davidw
Padova, Italy: the company I'm consulting for needs a front-end/UX guy. The
ideal person is someone who lives in the world of Javascript, and knows
JQuery, as well as something like Backbone.js, keeps abreast of the latest
developments in HTML5/CSS, and _also_ has a good eye for design. Bonus points
for knowing your way around a Linux server, and having some Rails knowledge.

The company is <http://www.centervue.com/> and it's a pretty cool outfit. They
make devices that take pictures of your retina, amongst other things. The team
I work with are great guys, and smart hackers. However, we don't have a lot of
UX sense, and we could also use some more front-end power on the team, which
is where you come in. Email davidw@dedasys.com if you're interested.

------
dsj12
One Kings Lane (<http://onekingslane.com>) in San Francisco, CA.

We just moved into an historic warehouse building on 9th and Market downstairs
from Twitter. We plan to add dozens of engineers, data analysts/scientists,
and more (including non-technical roles) as we grow from >$200M in revenue
this year toward profitability:
<https://www.onekingslane.com/corporate/careers/tech/>

Our platform is barely a year old, mostly Ruby on Rails, Hadoop/MongoDB,
Redis, Node.js, PHP/Zend Framework, jQuery, iOS/Objective-C. Our stack has
enough variety that you can start contributing immediately with what you do
know, while continuing to expand your skills into areas you want to know.

------
kapilvt
Canonical / Ubuntu

Seeking senior web/frontend developer (html5, css3, yui app/backbone style,
TDD) [fulltime remote work]. Building next-generation of opensource
orchestration and deployment tools.

[https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?or...](https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=482)

------
kentf
Dev Ops, Mobile, Front End, Back End - Toronto / San Francisco / Remote

Top Hat Monocle

www.tophatmonocle.com

Come to Top Hat and solve Real Time, Large Scale problems. We are a venture
backed and disrupting the education industry and want you to join us!

Great salary, stock, benefits, work from Toronto / San Francisco office, or if
you are amazing you can work remotely.

* Front End Developer

JS, Backbone, HTML, HAML, CSS, SCSS

* Dev Ops

AWS, RabbitMQ

* Back end

Python, Django, C++

* Mobile

Android, iOS, Windows Phone

Contact kent@tophatmonocle.com for more details!

------
zedwill
Madrid, Spain. Full time.

Node.js software developer

Candidates need to be based in Madrid, Spain.

We offer the possibility of working partly remotely.

MediaSmart is an startup solving problems in mobile advertising. Work is fun
and fresh. You will work in real time bidding, performance advertising, and
mobile tracking. Our tech stack is Node.js for the application layer, a No-SQL
backend for persistente, and Express+Backbone.js for the user interface.
Knowledge of iOS/Android development is a plus.

More info and contact information available at:

<http://www.mediasmart.es/es/pdf/developer.pdf>

When applying, please add you saw this offer in HN

------
kluikens
San Francisco, CA.

FreedomCP (<http://freedomcp.com/>)

We're sysadmins/developers using our backgrounds in computer security and
network research to automate the management of cloud servers and the web
applications running on them.

What we need help with right now:

    
    
      Front-end engineer: Javascript · Security   ($80-$100k, 1.0%-2.0%)
      Back-end engineer: Python · Security        ($80-$100k, 1.0%-2.0%)
    

<https://angel.co/freedomcp#recruiting>

Or email me: kevin [at] [domain] :)

------
Yoric
Mozilla (<http://careers.mozilla.org>), everywhere in the world. Employees,
contractors, interns, local or remote.

We build Firefox. We build Firefox OS. We push open source, open standards and
the open web. We teach web literacy to turn consumers into actors.

Enough said?

~~~
shaydoc
Yip, awesome!

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others). Year 2 revenue is growing at 300%.

Check out our technical blog at <http://blog.delphix.com>.

News coverage: [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-mi...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-million-in-series-c-funding-157445155.html)

------
kloutlaw
Klout is hiring in San Francisco, CA (H1B is fine)

We’re looking for a seasoned product engineer to help us deliver great user
experiences at great speeds. Our web applications stack is focused on
JavaScript, driven by node.js on the server and Backbone.js on the client.
You’ll be working with talented designers, platform engineers, and scientists
to bring our 9 billion data signals to our customers, who are a mixture of
brands and social media users like you.

Apply here if this sounds like you: <http://bit.ly/11gKHU9>

We're also looking for a seriously-talented operations engineer to help us
create cutting edge systems and tools to manage, maintain and monitor all
aspects of the Klout production, staging, and development environments. Our
environment is an intense combination of modern software and tried and true
technologies including and leveraging Hadoop, Hbase, MongoDB, ElasticSearch,
MySQL, HAProxy, redis, memcached, Node.js and Scala. We'll challenge your
scalability chops with our high volume consumer site traffic coupled with the
Big Data challenges of processing over 9 billion data signals a day for over
400 million users on multiple petabyte clusters.

Apply here if this sounds exciting: <http://bitly.com/SAkkFL>

------
leeny
TrialPay - San Francisco - F/T

TrialPay is looking for someone to own the user-facing portion of our product.
Basically, you should think like a PM, have the vision of a world-class
designer, and code like a beast.

Asking for one person to be able to do all of these things is ambitious, sure,
but you’d be working on some pretty amazing stuff. We put a huge premium on
beautiful UIs, clean re-usable front-end code, and amazing user experience.
This focus has helped us become a leader in the online advertising space, and
with over 100mil+ impressions per day coming from all over the world, we
conduct UI A/B tests at massive scale. Our front end is going to be your
science experiment.

We also have some pretty amazing projects for you to work on and own.
Specifically, TrialPay is changing the way people shop by bridging the gap
between the online and offline worlds. Here’s an early demo of what we’re
doing:

[https://instore.trialpay.com/landing/?offer_id=3503426114533...](https://instore.trialpay.com/landing/?offer_id=3503426114533148569&reward=10+Credits&activation_subid=2345&click_id=1234)

Basically users get instant rewards online for offline actions, and for the
first time, brick and mortar businesses can determine the efficacy of their
online campaigns (social media, pay-per-click advertising, etc.) at a
granularity that’s never been possible before. You’d be making significant
contributions to the user-facing portion of this new product as well as that
of our other initiatives in the mobile and social spaces, from initial design
to prototyping and implementation.

------
lhnz
We R Interactive - London, UK

Come and make games with us!

We're blending a mix of game, film and TV production to create innovative
social games.

We care a lot about building high quality games are are looking to hire some
junior to mid-level software engineer generalists to come to our office in
Clerkenwell and work on both server-side and iOS game development.

We'd love to hear from you if:

* You are collaborative and upbeat with a strong work ethic. We have a lively, busy atmosphere in an open plan setting and we want somebody that will relish working in this type of environment.

* You're interested in taking a real-time stream of real-world data and turning it into a game. ;)

* You are well-versed in game development on iOS or would like to work on our back-end services. We're currently using a wide range of technologies including PHP, Cassandra, Unity, Redis, and Node.js.

* You have a passion for gaming and are motivated by a strong desire to make great games. Be prepared to learn rapidly as part of a team that is focused on excellence in games development.

* You believe you have good intuition on product design.

* You feel like you there is anything else that you could offer us!

I currently work there and can be contacted on
sebastiani+hn@werinteractive.com. Feel free to drop me an email with any
questions or your CV and any relevant development accounts (github,
stackoverflow.) The email which will get you directly to the lady that handles
recruitment is estellar+hn@werinteractive.com

------
ledwards
SideTour - New York, NY

SideTour is looking for a Senior Rails Developer. This an amazing opportunity
to be part of the early engineering team at one of New York’s most promising
startups. You’ll have the chance to contribute to the next version of our
product from the ground-up and shape the growth of the emerging peer-to-peer
experiences and activities market.

Our team is small - you'd be the fourth full-stack web developer. Our stack is
Ruby on Rails, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Postgres and a sprinkling of Redis on
Heroku. We're serious about agile development very much in the style of
Pivotal Labs - pair programming, BDD/TDD, continuous integration. This is a
great job for you if you're looking for a haven to practice agile software
development, or if you want to learn.

The rest of the team is awesome. You will love the cofounders, our host
development, support, and marketing team members - all early in their careers
and very driven.

Take a look at our site: <http://www.sidetour.com> and the job listing:
<http://www.sidetour.com/jobs#tech>

No need to apply through the web form. Just email me. lee@sidetour.com

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 4mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. Paul Graham invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs> We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer  
    
    
      * Front-end Engineer  
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
paulitex
Learndot – Vancouver, BC, Canada or San Francisco, CA

<http://www.learndot.com/>

Full-time, Intern, or Remote.

Learndot builds beautiful learning centers for organizations. Our goal is to
help make the world a smarter place. We've been creating learning technology
for 3 years, are alumni of the GrowLab accelerator in Vancouver, and were
recently profiled by TechCrunch as an up and coming player to watch. Our
business model is SaaS, we are B2B, are revenue-focused, and growing very
quickly.

Both founders are developers and we care about creating great work
environments, providing flexibility and autonomy, and helping everyone grow to
continuously become better at their craft. We are currently a team of five
fulltime.

Core technologies: Client-side Javascript (we use Sproutcore), Scala (all
server-side code).

To apply email prlambert@learndot.com with [HN] in the subject line. Open
positions:

1) Lead Quality Assurance Engineer. We are making our first QA hire. looking
for someone who can grow to lead a QA team, can cultive a processes for
quality throughout the entire development pipeline, is exciting about
continuous deployment, and can build the infrastructure for high-quality
automated and manual testing procedures.

2) Front-End (JS) or Full Stack Engineer (JS + Scala). We are looking for a
great javascript developer who will work directly with our CTO and Designer in
building our core application across multiple devices. Learndot is a thick-
client JS app using Sproutcore. Our backend API is written in Scala. The
ability or desire to work in Scala is a bonus, but our immediate needs are on
the JS-side.

------
wferrell
Palo Alto, CA - Sherpa

We're building predictive intelligence into your smartphone.

We provide users just the information they need right as they need it and
simplify task completion on the iPhone. From telling you 20 minutes before you
leave for work that there is a major accident on your typical route, to
automatically surfacing key information at the right location -- like your
hotel reservation as you approach your hotel -- we simplify your life and help
you focus on what's important.

It is really only in the past year that what we are doing has become possible
on a large scale. This is because background location is now available and
with it we are able to build models of the user and connect key bits of
information to the user's current state (think position).

We would love to show and tell you more!

We're looking for great people to join our small startup backed by top VCs.

Specifically:

Backend Software Engineers

The deep technology problem we face is information retrieval and machine
learning. The user models we build help us make predictions and determine how
and when to present information.

iOS Engineers

We’re looking for iOS engineers that can build beautiful experiences and
effects, and squeeze performance out of the system.

Please email me at wferrell AT getsherpa.com with your resume.

------
dale-ssc
Socialserve.com -- Charlotte, NC -- local or remote

We're looking to add a developer to our small team to write and maintain our
ever-growing stable of web-based Python applications for governments, non-
profits, and the public.

Reasons to work for us:

* Developers are at the heart of our business. We have a flexible, no-nonsense environment where you can get real work done.

* Developers make our technology decisions.

* We enjoy programming and take pride in our craft. We strive to develop software that our users love to use.

* Python is our primary language and we develop on OS X and Linux.

* We love and use open source software, such as PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Git, and Asterisk.

* We're a 501(c)(3) non-profit making software that helps governments and other non-profits help people in need.

We're typically most impressed by candidates who have:

* A desire and talent for solving problems with software

* A strong curious streak and a love for learning

* Solid written and verbal communication skills

* Experience with a few different programming languages

* Experience with relational databases and SQL

* Familiarity with web standards and technologies

* At least a bachelor's degree, preferably in computer science

We'd love to hear from you. Please send a résumé to employment@socialserve.com
or read more at <http://www.socialserve.com/jobs/>.

This is an FTE position. No recruiters, job boards, etc. please.

------
goronbjorn
Los Altos, CA

Box (Box.com), specifically platform: developers.box.com, box.com/platform

You can find all of our recent awesome news here:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/box>

Hiring for two positions:

\- Platform Engineer

You'll be building and designing APIs on the Box platform from front to back.
Box is an enterprise software company, but we build and design our APIs to be
on par with the best consumer APIs out there e.g. Twilio, Stripe, etc (you can
see our documentation here: developers.box.com/docs). All experience levels
are welcome to apply.

\- Associate Product Manager

Ideal for someone looking to get into product management that may not have
experience as a PM already. You'll work with all areas of the company
(engineering, sales, marketing, business development, other PMs) to determine
what direction to take the Box platform in and figure out what the necessary
steps are to get to that direction from a product perspective. As you'll be
working with APIs, a strong technical background is necessary (i.e. you have
enough technical clout to be an engineer)

If you are interested in either or both, please contact me directly:
sean@box.com

------
subwindow
Damballa is hiring in Atlanta, GA or possibly remote for the right candidate.

Damballa offers a line of security appliances for enterprises and ISP
customers. The appliance identifies unknown and hidden threats long before
traditional security solutions by monitoring network communications and doing
a wealth of analysis and correlation on this data.

We're looking to hire multiple people for each of the following positions:

\- UI/UX/Front-end engineer. Javascript (CoffeeScript), CSS, Rails. Designing
and implementing customer interfaces. We have many challenges with distilling
huge quantities of information down into digestible bites.

\- Back-end engineer. C, Ruby. High-performance deep packet inspection and
analysis.

\- R&D Developer. Ruby, Clojure, C, Python, Java. Working with processing,
storing and analyzing huge quantities of information using Hadoop, Couch and
Cassandra.

\- Also hiring for DevOps, Technical PM, Malware Researchers and more. Read
about them at <https://www.damballa.com/company/employment.php>.

Email me if interested at epeterson@damballa.com. I'm an engineer, not a
recruiter or HR person.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato is a 65-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices
in Bristol, Amsterdam, Sydney & San Francisco. Our clients include Google,
PayPal, a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother. We're
hiring for a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance & full
time, including:

Senior Django Developer, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/senior-django-
developer-london/>

Django Developer, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-london/>

Django Developer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/django-developer-bristol/>

UX Designer, Bristol - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/ux-designer-bristol/>

Studio Manager, London - <http://p.ota.to/jobs/studio-manager-london/>

More at <http://p.ota.to/jobs/>

------
f00biebletch
Skype - Palo Alto

We are a startup unit inside Skype inside MS delivering very large scale
services to transform portions of the Skype P2P network into a server based
system. While we work in MS and engineer systems with C++/C#/Azure and nosql
backends, our team is a *nix-centric group of hackers who have used erlang,
rabbit, mongo, redis, etc, etc in production systems.

While we are not a startup, our org is run by a serial entrepreneur with
multiple exits who just likes to get things done, and our culture reflects
that. We also have the usual suspects of catered lunches, dogs barking in the
office, free caltrain, and even a good bit of node.js lurking around.

We need hackers and engineers who know how to balance beauty with pragmatism
to get systems shipped, and who find deep joy in creating beautiful systems
that make a real difference in the world.

Contact f00biebletch at gmail.com if interested, this is the best corporate
opportunity you'll ever find - stable funding, creative thinkers, risk taking
encouraged, no politics, just delivering great systems.

------
almog
Tel Aviv, Israel.

We're a well funded Ruby shop that try to make online payments easier.

We're looking for a full-stack web developers or experienced engineers who'd
like to learn Ruby and other technologies we're currently using, here are some
of them: Rails, Sinatra (for our API), Coffeescript (♥), Konacha (Mocha +
Chai), Cucumber, SASS, HAML, Bootstrap, Chef + Vagrant (Devops are most
welcomed), Jenkins, Gitlab, Postgres and Redis.

Our engineering workflow is collaborative, we do pair-programming on a daily
basis.

The team has an enjoyable and collaborative culture, we do pair-programming
all the time (yes, even remotely with tmux) We emphasize good communication,
great engineerding, automating ALL the things, professional development (get
things done for one) and believe that a developer should not only do but also
learn, at work, not just in his free time.

Local based engineers only but if you're located in Europe / North America and
want an interesting relocation, don't hesitate we already have two relocated
developers onboard.

Drop me a line at almog.tunel@gmail.com

------
eli
Industry Dive - Mobile-first B2B news and intelligence - Washington, DC -
FULLTIME & INTERN

We publish news and intelligence for business professionals in a variety of
industries. All our content is optimized to look good on mobile devices. Check
out <http://www.educationdive.com> or <http://www.utilitydive.com> to get a
feel for what we're doing.

We are seeking to hire a full-time Online Marketing Manager as well as a
Marketing Intern, Python Development Intern, and Web Design Intern. More
details here <http://www.industrydive.com/jobs/> or send me an email.

Bonus for HN readers: It's not yet posted anywhere, but we are also seeking to
hire a full-time Writer/Editor who can contribute content and help oversee
freelancers. At the risk of sounding crass, it's probably a great fit for a
recently laid off Living Social writer.

Email is in my profile.

------
metra
Taproot Foundation is looking for pro bono part time developers and designers
in the Bay Area, New York, DC, Los Angeles and Chicago.

Taproot volunteers support local nonprofits. Web developers are responsible
for the coding and implementation of website projects. Graphic designers are
responsible for the visual design elements of a website project and assist in
creating site maps and wireframes. Projects require 3-5 hours per week over
the course of 6 months.

Taproot Foundation is a nonprofit organization that makes talent available to
other nonprofits that are working to improve society. We engage technology,
design, strategy, marketing and HR management professionals on pro bono
projects, called Service Grants that benefit local nonprofits.

My name is Adam, feel free to ask me any questions, adam AT taprootfoundation
DOT org. Apply at <https://www.taprootfoundation.org/giveprobono/apply.php>

------
nrh
Spotify, NYC and Stockholm, for...lots of stuff!

\- SRE

\- Backend Infrastructure

\- Machine Learning

\- Mobile iOS and Android

\- Team lead positions for most of the above

\- Lots of things not-mentioned (<http://www.spotify.com/se/jobs/>)

On the backend, we have an (extremely) service-oriented architecture written
primarily in python and java with smatterings of C++ and others thrown in.
Storage is Postgres or Cassandra. Messaging is zmq and protobuf and a few
other interesting things.

On the frontend, we do hybrid native+CEF for most platforms.

We have (I think, anyway) a pretty interesting approach to how we work, which
you can read some more about here:
<http://de.scribd.com/doc/113617905/Scaling-Agile-Spotify> and here:
<https://hep.cat/d/nrh-how-we-work.pdf>

We're looking for experienced developers, no junior roles, sorry.

Apply on the website, but mention HN and get bumped to the top of the resume
pile!

------
iconfinder
Iconfinder - Copenhagen, Denmark

Full-time developer

IconFinder is looking for an awesome full-time code slinger to join our
development team and jump straight into moving our core platform forward.
Being both a search engine and an e-commerce marketplace for icons, we're
looking for a hacker with a passion for all things Web.

We're working full steam on providing not only the best search experience but
also the best shopping experience for icons. At the heart of our platform is a
young Django application backed by a PostgreSQL database and an elasticsearch
cluster, which is used by more than 2.5 million people every month.

We're looking for an inspired, self-motivated and creative developer, who
wants to make a dent and inspire others to do the same. As we've only just
scratched the surface of our ideas and the opportunities Iconfinder holds,
we're looking for a savvy colleague to help us move Iconfinder ahead even
faster.

Need to have

At least two years of professional Python web development experience. Solid
frontend expertise including experience using HTML5, CSS and JavaScript.
Experience in working on database-driven (PostgreSQL or MySQL) web
applications using open source MVC-esque frameworks (Django, Rails, etc.), and
running them in production on Linux systems using open source stacks (nginx,
memcached, Redis, the lot.) An unquenchable thirst for knowledge and a solid
amount of professional pride. An eye and love for design. Nice to have

Knowledge about Django. A relevant degree, like computer science or
graphic/web design. Semi-mad design skills. Appreciation for great coffee.
Interested?

Please send your resume and/or GitHub profile etc. to jobs@iconfinder.com. If
you have additional questions, feel free to call Martin at: +45 61 69 67 81.

Our offices are in Copenhagen, Denmark. We are currently working from the
office sharing space, Founders House.

------
kylecsteele
Software generalist to join us in Austin at top accelerator. Help us finish
building in 3 months and launch product at sxsw, then consider staying with us
afterwards. Here's stack: [http://doccaster.blogspot.com/2012/11/no-turkeys-
allowed.htm...](http://doccaster.blogspot.com/2012/11/no-turkeys-allowed.html)

------
pepsi_can
OwnLocal (YC 2010) - Full time in beautiful Austin, Texas.

We're saving local newspapers by enabling their online revenue. And we're
having success.

Our tools include Ruby on Rails, Cucumber, Javascript, Mysql, Redis, Amazon
Web Services and Git.

Check us out:

<http://ownlocal.com/company/jobs/ruby-systems-engineer/>

------
jedberg
Netflix -- Los Gatos, CA

Looking for a couple of SREs to fill out our team. The job is a combination of
architecture, coding and evangelism of best practices. Our team writes
monitoring and alerting tools, runs reliability exercises and also act as call
leaders for outages.

Skills required: Ability to code. We use mostly Python, so experience there is
a plus. Good communication, calm under pressure and the ability to quick grasp
how all the pieces of a large complex system fit together.

Check out our github page (<https://gitub.com/netflix>) for some examples of
the type of stuff our team and our sister teams write.

Mail talent@netflix.com if you're interested and mention that you saw the post
on Hacker News.

Netflix is also hiring for a lot of our teams. Check out our jobs page
(<http://jobs.netflix.com/jobs.html>) for the list.

------
thackerhacker
ASOS (Camden Town, London) - Senior .net Developers - ASOS Marketplace

ASOS is a leading and fast growing online fashion retailer. ASOS Marketplace
launched 2 years ago with the aim of building a "Global Fashion Democracy"; a
platform to allow anyone, anywhere to sell fashion. It was a greenfield
project and has been carefully cultivated inside and out to provide a great
experience for buyers, sellers, its developers and business users alike.

Marketplace is now at a turning point and 2013 is going to be a big year for
the site. We're looking for talented C# devs to help us take it to the next
level.

In many ways we operate like a startup. We use:

\- ASP.NET MVC \- SQL Server \- MongoDb \- Solr \- NServiceBus \- Castle
Windsor \- JQuery \- agile - with a lower case "a"

Sound interesting? Apply at
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4270875](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4270875)

------
ssc
Anywhere

REMOTE; FULLTIME; H1B, E3, etc. are all possible!

SSC Group LLC is hiring a developer with Rails experience.

====>

We run adult entertainment websites. Our company is profitable and growing.

Some things we use every day and love: Linux, Git, GitHub, Vim, nginx,
Varnish, Unicorn, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Javascript, and probably others.

====>

* We allow full time telecommuting.

* We work normal hours.

* We pay for coworking/office space if you want it.

* We have offices in Los Angeles if you want to work on-site.

* We allow our developers to contribute to open source.

* We get to pick our tools and technologies on new projects.

* We take you to RailsConf if you want to go.

* We pay competitively.

* Our company owners are technical and understand how development works (refreshing!)

* We have a Hubot in our Campfire.

====>

You should be fluent with Rails and know your way around a Linux server. You
should also be comfortable working with adult material.

If you're interested, we want to hear from you!

Drop us a line and show us one of your projects, a GitHub/StackOverflow
profile, or anything else you're proud of.

jobs@sscgroupllc.com

Experience with high-traffic web sites and TDD/BDD are pluses.

------
ashearer
Providence, RI (full-time) or remote (part-time)

Care Thread provides secure mobile messaging and team-based collaboration
solutions for healthcare providers in hospitals. Care Thread's mobile and web
apps deliver real-time information detailing patient status and treatment to
every member of the care team, addressing communication gaps to eliminate
unnecessary costs and reduce medical errors.

Our products are built around a real-time messaging and notification
framework, using tools including node.js, Python, CoffeeScript, RabbitMQ, and
PostgreSQL.

We're looking to expand our team by adding web front-end developers, mobile
developers, and back-end developers, as well as a system administrator who's
comfortable with PostgreSQL databases, Amazon Virtual Private Cloud, and VPNs.

If you'd like to build the next generation of healthcare software, please
contact us at jobs@carethread.com.

------
smcguinness
Frisco, TX (North Texas) Front-End Web Application Developer

JavaScript/jQuery/Backbone, Asp.NET / C#, Entity Framework / SQL

You’ll be an integral part of a small engineering team with many years of
experience. We’ll expect you to learn quickly and make critical and
significant contributions. Currently, we’re working on some tools for our
customer service team and will soon start on developing a more mobile friendly
version of our website.

We currently develop in JavaScript/jQuery/Backbone, but you’ll need to also be
comfortable with Asp.NET / C# to support our existing website. Strong CSS/HTML
skills a must and you should have a keen eye for design and usability.
Participate in a 24/7 on-call support rotation and provide technical support
to our customer service team.

If you’re interested, we’d love to see your work. It could be anything from a
side project or your github profile.

------
sweis
PrivateCore in Menlo Park, CA is looking for a full-time memory management
researcher:

[http://www.privatecore.com/careers/memory-management-
researc...](http://www.privatecore.com/careers/memory-management-
researcher.html)

Our secure hypervisor requires innovative solutions to challenging memory-
management problems. We are looking for motivated systems researchers to
design and implement novel resource-management mechanisms and policies.

We'd expect a good candidate to have:

\- Several years experience in computer systems R&D focused on operating
system kernels or hypervisors.

\- Demonstrated ability to innovate, evidenced by relevant publications,
patents, or shipped products.

\- Expert knowledge of virtual memory, paging, and related low-level system
internals.

PrivateCore is venture-backed and our team is currently 6 full-time engineers
from VMware, Google, WindRiver, IBM, and the intelligence community.

------
casualjim_
Server engineer @ Wordnik

Fulltime (remote possible), SF Bay Area

Wordnik is looking for a senior level engineer to help develop our public and
private API system. You will help build out our Application cluster, which
requires nuts-and-bolts knowledge of high-performance application stacks.

Required Experience High-performance programming experience using Java, Scala
preferred.

Expert in OO design and "practical abstraction"

Deep knowledge of multi-threading programming, understanding of Java
Concurrency framework, Scala Akka framework

Asynchronous programming with Akka, Comet or Websockets

Experience with GIT, ANT, Ivy, Maven, sbt

Exposure to ORM techniques, document storage engines JAXB/Jackson annotation
mapping

Working experience with Linux and Mac OSX

You'll Do Even Better With:

Scalatra experience

Configuration/tuning Jetty, Netty

MongoDB/other non-relational database production experience

Development experience with a high-traffic, consumer Internet
application/platform

Interested? send a note to ivan@wordnik.com explaining why you're the person
we're looking for.

------
lylo

        Edinburgh, UK. Ruby developers, Data Scientist
        LOCAL / REMOTE
        ----------------------------------------------
    

FreeAgent, one of the most popular SaaS cloud accounting web apps on the
planet, is looking for Rubyists to come and work on our flagship app and
related products, as well as a Data Scientist to play with a huge amount of
interesting data.

<http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs>

Both roles are based in Edinburgh, but there is the option for Rubyists to
work remotely if you're a self-starter who has successfully developed and
scaled large web apps like FreeAgent.

Edinburgh is one of the most amazing cities in the world, we offer a fantastic
career package and you'll get to work with some of the smartest engineers
around.

Drop us a line at jobs@freeagent.com - would love to hear from you!

------
nmatsakis
A9 Fulltime in Palo Alto, CA <http://a9.com/-/company/jobs.jsp>

We're a subsidiary of Amazon that develops and operates the services that
power Amazon Product Search, Visual Search, and Advertising Technology. Most
of our open positions are for experienced systems programmers and
administrators, but there are are also many positions for UI engineers, data
analysts, technical program managers, engineering managers and others. Some
positions below, (see the link above for more):

Software Engineer, Search Relevance Front End Engineer, Search Analytics
Senior Software Engineer, Visual Search Senior Engineering Manager,
Optimization & Analytics, Ad Technology User Interface Designer Mobile
Business Development Manager, Ad Technology Senior Technical Data Analyst -
Search Analytics

------
eksurfus
SameGoal | FRONT END ENGINEER - CLOSURE LIBRARY, full time in Milwaukee WI
(remote via video conference ok)

Hey HN! We're a bootstrapped, profitable start-up looking for talented Front
End Engineers to help pioneer a web-based, semi-structured document authoring
platform.

SameGoal currently provides an online form completion and management system
for K12 special education, already used to author over 1 million documents.
Over the next twelve months, we will be expanding our market nationally.
Additionally, we consider this product a proof of concept application for a
more general enterprise solution.

Come join our team: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/27751/front-end-
engine...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/27751/front-end-engineer-
google-closure-library-samegoal?a=wMPaOxq)

------
harel
London, UK - Glow

Glow is on a rapid growth curve and are currently looking to assemble a super
team of great developers to work in our West End office. We’ll do everything
we can to make you feel at home. We have fun challenges to offer, playing with
big data, scalability, machine learning, analytics, user interface and we're
always willing to learn new things.

We cook with Python, Javascript, a large dose of other cutting edge
technologies and a healthy mix of social and advertising APIs.

If you think you can hack it, we'd love to hear from you. You can apply using
the "apply" button below or email to careers@thisisglow.com

A bit more info: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/27261/python-
javascrip...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/27261/python-javascript-
developers-a-social-glow-digital-media)

------
ajaykam
Mountain View, CA - Wedding Party www.weddingpartyapp.com

1\. We’re building a company that’s bringing mobile technology to the massive
($100bln) wedding industry. (there are over 2.5M weddings and 300M guests a
year in the US alone)

2\. We’ve seen tremendous growth and are currently working on some technically
interesting multi platform and scaling challenges. There are also big data
challenges on the horizon.

3\. We’re a small team of 5 and you will have a huge material impact on the
growth of the company.

4\. We’re on Rails 3.2, Objective C, Java. We use Coffeescript, Underscore,
Haml, and Sass. We test with RSpec, Capybara and Selenium.

5\. We work at an awesome office near downtown Mountain View and have a
diverse and wicked smart team.

Learn more here: www.weddingpartyapp.com/jobs

If you’re interested, email us at jobs@weddingpartyapp.com

------
bensummers
London, UK - <http://www.oneis.co.uk/>

We're looking for the third member of our team: someone who can help us in
just about every aspect of building and deploying a complex web application.

We've created an interesting Platform for quickly building "information
applications". It excels in handling masses of semi-structured information,
and our users find it delightful to use.

ONEIS is a bootstrapped company founded in 2006, is profitable, and has lots
of exciting customers and opportunities. We need your help to make the most of
this exciting time.

<http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs>

My email address is in my profile if you've any questions, or would like an
informal chat and demo.

------
mattdeboard
Courseload - Indianapolis, IN - Remote OK for right candidate, relocation
offered

Courseload, Inc., is looking for smart, motivated and disciplined software
developers who want to work someplace they can make an enormous difference in
post-secondary education by bringing down costs and increasing accessibility.

Our tech stack is mostly Javascript & Python, with some C# services being
replaced gradually by Clojure (JVM variety). New hires will join our very
small product development team and have the chance to make an immediate
impact.

You can either visit <http://courseload.com/jobs>, email
careers@courseload.com or contact me at the email listed in my profile if you
have any questions.

------
ryporter
Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything. We design and
implement our own trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the
networking code that ties us in to financial markets. We are a very small team
(currently, I am the only employee) and are looking to add one or two
engineers in the coming months who will focus on strategy or on
infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be interested in financial markets and to be able to carefully
implement your strategies in C++.

<http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

------
jot
UK, London £40,000 - £60,000 CTO / Lead Developer

You’re a Python, Ruby or PHP web developer, and you’re bored of hearing about
photo-sharing apps. You’ve always imagined putting your skills to use and
making a real difference to the world.

Marblar needs your skills, and we want to put them to excellent use supporting
over 10,000 scientists around the world already bringing about the next
scientific revolution.

Here’s how Marblar is different to most other startups vying for your
interest:

\- We’ve launched (and even had a little TechCrunch coverage to boot)

\- We’ve been revenue positive since day 1

\- We’ve now got the backing of some investors who wants us to succeed not
just for the money they’ll make, but because they love science as much as we
do

\- We already have a tonne of users using our product, and we’re learning from
them every day

\- We have several customers - from top Universities, to top tier law firms to
learned scientific societies.

\- We’ve got the hustle and we need your tech skills to match it.

Our team is made up of PhD students from a range of scientific disciplines,
but don’t let that put you off. Our less academic advisors tell us their IQ
levels jump a few notches after spending a day with us, but we know our
limitations and we want you to join us as our web technology expert.

Your role will be to help us learn even more from our users and devise and
implement solutions to their problems that can be iterated fast. We love
making decisions on data, and we believe everything is an experiment.

Please e-mail hello@marblar.com with the subject “Look at my marbles”. No need
for a CV if you don't have one, just give us some links to examples of your
work and tell us why you'd like to work with us.

Salary: £40,000 - 60,000 based on experience + meaningful equity.

Benefits: Your choice of hardware and a generous training budget.

Find out more about what we do at <http://marblar.com>

------
late2part
LOCAL OR REMOTE Candidates Sunnyvale, CA USA or elsewhere (Europe, Asia remote
workers okay)

WANTED: AIRHEADS THAT LIKE TO PLAY IN THE CLOUD

We are a group of expert airheads looking to play in the cloud space with
creative engineers like us.

Aruba Networks (www.arubanetworks.com) is known as the biggest small company,
and we’re looking for great people to help us build great things to delight
our customers.

We are looking for:

• _DevOps Engineers_ : to help build the infrastructure as code systems that
power the dynamic and reliable online systesms. Our stack is AWS, Rackspace,
Openstack, and others; with Ubuntu, Chef, and many other technologies
including New Relic, Thousand Eyes, and (yes, this will be an occasionally on-
call position) Pager Duty.

• _UI/Front-End Developers_ : to build visually stunning interfaces to allow
intuitive and efficient use of our services and systems

• _Web Application Developers (back-end)_ : Build reliable scalable systems
with technologies like postgres, redis, mongodb, cassandra, python, flask,
celery, and others

• _QA Engineers_ : to help prevent problems so that everything runs smoothly
with no bumps so we can continue to delight our customers

We’re located in Sunnyvale, easily accessible by Caltrain and VTA Lightrail
and will help with relocation to the Bay Area.

We’re a charming group as seen in this video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iXH_dv4BCs&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iXH_dv4BCs&feature=youtu.be)
.

Do you want to be a real airhead and help shape the future of wireless
Ethernet? If so, come join us.

Please mail hn-jobs@arubanetworks.com with:

• Tell us the theoretical bandwidth of 802.11ac

• An Intro Letter – tell us why we should hire you, how you get stuff done,
and if you’re fun to be around or not

• A resume or CV

• A list of projects or accomplishments – links to github very much
appreciated!

------
bartab4u
GoSpotCheck (<http://www.gospotcheck.com>) in Denver, CO

We help businesses better engage their teams to capture intelligence via their
mobile phones. We work with companies that have large, distributed field teams
that are responsible for capturing information and producing reports from the
field. We have a great set of investors and customers on board and have
significant traction.

We're looking for a Lead Mobile Developer to join our growing team and take
the lead role in building our mobile product. Full job description can be
found on our about page (<http://www.gospotcheck.com/about>)

------
jsanzz
HopStop New York City | Full time | H1B okay.

HopStop provides public transit directions in hundreds of US, Canadian and
European markets. Our iPhone, iPad, and Android apps are all ranked in the top
10. We have millions of users and are growing quickly - which is where you
come in.

We're looking for passionate iOS and Android developers to help ramp-up our
mobile development. In spite of our success to date, we're still a small
development team and as a result we're very nimble and hands-on, so you'll
have a lot of ownership and an opportunity to make a big impact as we continue
to build-out the best public transit app experience. If interested, please
send your resume to: jobs at hopstop dot com.

------
avibryant
Etsy - Remote - Hadoop

I'm looking to expand the team that makes Etsy's big data infrastructure
awesome, reliable, and easy to use, supporting search, personalization,
analytics, and many other product teams throughout Etsy. We work primarily in
Scala and Ruby on top of Hadoop and Cascading. We have a strong culture of
investing in developer tools and open sourcing them when they're ready: check
out <https://github.com/etsy> for examples of what we're contributing to. It
doesn't matter where you live, though being in the same time zone as the
continental US would be an asset. Ping me at avi@etsy.com if you're
interested.

------
kaib
San Francisco, CA - Tinkercad

We are hiring fulltime Systems, Frontend and Application Software Engineers.

Tinkercad makes the leading cloud-based 3D CAD solution. Our secret sauce is
building scientific supercomputer clusters and giving designers direct browser
access to massive amounts of raw power. Day to day problems involve low
latency distributed systems, computational geometry and a state of the art
HTML5/WebGL client. Our problems are non-embarrassingly parallel and
asymptotic complexity starts at O(n^3).

The team hails from places like Google/Crytek and we are backed by top VCs.
You will deploy code on your first day. Free access to 3D printers.

Mail me at kai@tinkercad.com if you are interested.

------
Robingow
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca

Who we are: Phenomenal engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers
global finance. Current technology in the space is super bad, extra broken,
and so opaque, scandals like Bernie Madoff can go on for a decade while
$64billion vanishes from the economy effecting, endowments, institutions, and
notable individuals. We're a close knit team trying to solve this, and having
a great time doing it. We play sports, go on trips, and eat our meals
together.

What we aren't: A place to share your "current POV," a game to build a virtual
farm, or an app to check the ski report or weather.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com

Or email R2@addepar.com

------
ericbogs
Stereotypes (<http://stereotypes.fm>) in Austin & New York is a new social
music startup, with two technical cofounders (ex-Shazam/Google/Etsy/Yahoo).

We're looking to hire

* Full-stack Web Engineers (PHP, jQuery, MySQL)

* UX Designer (social, music, consumer experience)

to join us in Austin for 3 months as we prepare for launch at SXSW, with the
possibility to continue on in NYC after.

Details: <http://blog.stereotypes.fm/its-time-were-hiring/> Stereotypes:
<http://stereotypes.fm>

------
connoryikes
Yikes Corp || Tokyo, Japan / San Francisco / Geoflexible || CTO

Yikes is a social media content creation company. Businesses need daily text
content for their Facebook pages, Twitter feeds, and blogs. We create that
content at scale, hassle-free. Our customers are some of the largest ad
agencies and brands in the world. We’re growing quickly and so far have
managed to finance our own growth with our profits, but we’re looking to
fundraise soon.

There are 2 people on the core team, and we coordinate a team of freelance
writers who create all the content which we then sell to our customers. At the
moment we’re doing this all by hand, and we need a generalist-type full-stack
engineer to give our company some much-needed tech muscle.

The thing we need short-term is a web application which allows for content
(text + links + images) to be input by our employees and passed through a
workflow chain which ends at our customers. The thing we need long-term is a
mechanism which allows our customers to be intelligently paired up with
employees who would be a good fit for them- and also uses analytics from
Facebook + Twitter + anything else to help us learn more about how to provide
our customers with awesome, effective, engaging content. This is going to
involve a lot of iteration and that’s why we need a new core member of our
team instead of an outsourced partner or contractor etc. This is a green-field
proposition: you can work with whatever tech tools you like. You’d be the guy
or gal in charge and we will stay out of your hair about that kind of stuff.

We are two dudes from the US who’ve spent a lot of time in Japan – I live in
SF now and my partner is in Tokyo. A lot of our clients are in Japan because
that’s where we started, but we’re scaling up in the US now too. You can work
from wherever you want, Tokyo included.

To make sure this works for everybody, we’d like to do a 3-month trial period
starting in January wherein we’d pay you a monthly salary- and then, assuming
everyone’s happy, you’d get a substantial grant of stock (co-founder level).
This is pre-financing, so you’d be getting in on the ground floor.

TL;DR: We’re good at business and sales but we suck at tech, come and work
with us, #hacktheplanet. Email jobs@yikes.jp with a resume or github link or
both.

------
mknoke
Berlin, Germany

Looking for product managers (with/without experience) and Ruby on Rails
developers. Our company is helping to monetize mobile&online games, we get a
couple million users per day (growing fast).

We offer a friendly environment with a passion to do things the right way,
flexible work hours, requirement to work on-site but not all the time, very
international team - only a minority of our employees is German.

Will help will relocation and work permit as necessary, this has become very
easy.

More info here: <http://www.sponsorpay.com/careers/>

------
wangthony
Tobi // Brisbane, CA (near San Francisco) // Senior Software Engineers (FT,
local)

What you should know about us:

o Learn/use Ruby on Rails / Postgres / Git

o We built our own platform to optimize everything: social, mobile, ecommerce,
warehouse operations, etc.

o Engineers make key decisions - no managers, PMs, or “business people”

o Startup culture without the BS

o Proven, tangible business model (we sell clothes)

o Huge market in a fun space (fashion)

o Profitable and growing, but still small team & early stage

o Self-funded - no VCs, no board politics

o Profit sharing bonus plan paid out 2x/year

==> LEARN MORE: engjobs@tobi.com or <http://eng.tobi.com>

------
paulhuck
Rev Full Time Web Development in San Francisco, CA

Rev is a San Francisco based, venture backed startup founded in late 2010 with
the goal of disrupting the freelance work space by creating a superior
platform to manage and perform online work. To do this we build best-of-breed,
customized tools for each service we provide so that our freelancers are at
their most productive.

We are looking for creative engineers to help us build out our web and mobile
platforms. Candidates must be willing and able to learn about the industries
we work in, become experts on the problems facing our workers and customers,
and build the tools they require utilizing the best technology mix for each
task. Currently, our web-based platform primarily uses a Microsoft based stack
(C#, ASP.NET MVC, and SQL Server). While an existing knowledge of these
technologies is a plus, we realize that a great engineer can learn these on
the job - more important is the ability to learn and adapt.

At Rev it isn't enough to be able to produce great code, we want you to be
able to produce great ideas and shape the future of our product. Engineering
is a crucial part of our DNA, and you will have a large role in building and
shaping the company. We encourage our engineers to continuously explore new
technologies and services, and promote development through monthly brown-bag
events and hack-days.

For more info, or to apply visit:
<https://foxtranslate.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10883>

------
jenrobinson
Big Frame | Lead Full Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA

Big Frame is looking for an experienced full stack engineer to lead the
development of our client-facing product. The Lead Engineer will be a talented
technologist who loves to create things and has demonstrated experience
building professional-grade software from the ground up. You will be one of
the first technical employees of the company with big responsibilities and the
opportunity to make a direct and visible impact on scaling the business.

You will:

Play a pivotal role in defining our technology stack; drive the development
schedule and lead the implementation of our core product; build an in-house
technical team while directing outsourced designers and developers; attract
and develop engineering talent as we grow; be part of an awesome team in sunny
Los Angeles (LA location is a must).

About Us

Big Frame is a growing media company representing some of the most prominent
producers on YouTube. We provide marquee online talent with marketing and
production resources to create original content and integrated marketing
campaigns. We raised $3M+ earlier this year.
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/big-frame>

To Apply

View the full description and requirements at <http://bigfra.me/jobs>. Send us
a brief note including your resume, LinkedIn and/or Github profile at
jobs@bigfra.me.

------
salsf
San Francisco, CA │ ePantry │ Founding Engineer

We launched in August and were seeded behind a vision of making it easier for
busy people to be responsible in how they buy household products. Highlights
below:

* Customer Problem: People want to buy (and not run out of) “the right” household products, but busy people don’t want to put time into finding sustainable toilet paper

* What We Do: “Dollar Shave Club” for name-brand, “green” household consumables ($24+bn TAM), with an emphasis on flexibility and customer service

* Customer Value Proposition: 5 min registration = A) never run out of TP, B) never overpay, C) always get products good for people & the earth

* Customer Archetype: ~35 y/o female, kids, busy; “green,” but SUV; Whole Foods, but 365 (private label); iPhone, but not techy; Gilt often, but Gucci rarely

* Our Challenge: Create the most convenient platform in the world for a set of household products with unique purchasing patterns (not a shopping cart site…)

* Competition: Selling a niche product better than Amazon has a surprising track record. e.g. Alice, Dollar Shave Club, Manpacks, Quidsi, Zappos

* Traction: Initial revenue in November through an offline product version. Backlog for >$150,000 run rate bookings through offline version in first 45 days of availability (by mid-Jan).

* Full Time Team: Stu (Biz/PM): Advisor & raised >$2m @ 4 start-ups, >$100m invested in tech, employee #2 twice; Jordan (Mktg): Goodby, Doritos, TD Ameritrade

* Seeders : The entrepreneurs behind companies like Hotwire, CitySearch, Friendster, Cater2.me, Everfi, Vincraft, Augusta Columbia, and Toro IP

* Stage: Funded. Prototype of product being tested compulsively now to acquire alpha users. Lean startup methodology.

* Founding Engineer: A fully empowered co-founder with strong opinions, understanding of lean & MVP tradeoffs, full stack ownership, and a long term vision

* What You Get: Competitive cash, generous equity, full benefits, flexible/fun environment, passionate team, leave the world better than you found it

I would love to grab a coffee/beer and brainstorm about the
challenges/opportunities ahead. sl@epantry.com

------
jmeyerssf
Flurry - San Francisco - Senior Software Engineers for Advertising, Platform,
and Front-end.

We have outstanding opportunities for experienced, enthusiastic Senior
Software Engineers to build innovative products as we rapidly expand delivery
of our big data services for the booming mobile app marketplace. You can
assume a role as a key contributor of highly valued, high-profile
functionality for our primary product offerings.

This is your chance to expand your expertise in leading-edge technologies and
distributed infrastructures as you solve challenging problems as part of a
dedicated team that takes great pride in our work. This is a terrific
opportunity for a seasoned software engineer with expertise in large scale
infrastructures that emphasize reliability, availability, consistency,
security, and performance.

See the job descriptions and apply online here:

<http://jobvite.com/m?3IlJAfw6> <http://jobvite.com/m?3vlJAfwT>
<http://jobvite.com/m?3MkJAfw9>

Flurry has built the largest mobile network reaching more than 700 million
unique monthly users on tablets and smartphones. Its app measurement and
advertising platform is used by more than 80,000 media companies and
independent developers that have published more than 250,000 applications on
the Flurry network. The company is very well funded, has built a remarkable
revenue stream, and is pre-IPO and cash flow positive.

------
playhard
WalletKit (Mountain View, CA and Chennai, India). We are looking for python
and javascript hackers in India to work for our growing global startup.

WalletKit is the easiest SaaS platform for businesses to create,manage and
deliver to its customers digital Boarding passes,Tickets,Store cards and
Coupons for mobile wallets like Apple passbook and Google Wallet

We are funded by 500startups and part of current accelerator batch. More
details at <http://walletkit.com/jobs>

------
jal
Senior Web Front-End Developer | Sunnyvale, CA (near Caltrain) | Full Time |
H1B

Bracket Computing is a stealth-mode startup, focused on cloud computing
technology. We've just raised a sizable Series A from three tier 1 venture
capital firms.

We're looking for a senior web front-end developer... We already have awesome
full-time user experience and graphic designers. The senior web front-end role
is all about owning and driving the architecture and design of our web front-
end.

We are looking for a senior software engineer who is both passionate about web
app development and can guide the front-end contributions of a team of 6 full-
stack developers. We lean towards a modern, single-page web app with a RESTful
API-based back-end, using a JavaScript-driven web app stack, e.g.
Bootstrap/Backbone/Underscore/JQuery. This role offers substantial ownership
of the company's product & vision.

Bracket's engineering team currently has less than 20 developers, mostly
senior engineers from NetApp, IronPort, Data Domain, VMware, and Facebook.
We're working on a very hard technology and problem space, and also like
having fun at the same time. :-) As a well funded startup, we have great
perks. We also have a dog friendly office and BBQ patio.

We are in stealth mode currently. Qualified candidates will meet with the
founder/CTO for more details.

Please send resumes/CVs to jobs@brkt.com

------
maxprogram
Atlastory, Inc. | Salt Lake City, UT | Full time

About: Atlastory visualizes history on a map, allowing users to explore the
world through space and time. It’s like Google Maps with the ability to look
10, 50, or 1,000 years in the past. This is an application that has the
potential to change the way people around the world learn history and interact
with the past. This is a seed-stage startup with funding.

Job: this is an employee #1 position for a generalist back-end developer. You
will be involved in developing the back-end map rendering, data organization,
and system buildout. We use Ruby, Python, Node.js. You should have experience
with DevOps/AWS products, database design (SQL, Postgres, etc.),
HTML5/JS/front-end a plus. Most of all this set of problems requires someone
who can learn as they go & figure things out that have never been done before.
A few of the problems you'll be working on:

* PROBLEM: How to design a git-like system for collaboratively editing data that spans the history of the world.

* PROBLEM: How to organize a huge amount of GIS data so that it can be easily accessed, fed into an image renderer, backed-up, etc.

More details in the full posting here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bbbWWp7oPHcwbrqKlgJrp7i1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bbbWWp7oPHcwbrqKlgJrp7i1PEySkye78p2bUCzxgNg/edit)

------
peawee
REMOTE WORK!

SpiderOak is hiring a JavaScript / HTML5 engineer for work anywhere in the
world. We're working on pushing the boundaries with encryption in the browser,
and we need someone to help push with us into the future. We're a stable,
bootstrapped company and looking now to expand people's expectations of the
cloud.

See more at [https://spideroak.com/blog/20121114130321-now-hiring-
javascr...](https://spideroak.com/blog/20121114130321-now-hiring-javascript-
html5-engineer) .

------
SatvikBeri
Lattice Engines is looking for front-end and back-end developers in Boston,
MA. (<http://www.lattice-engines.com/>)

Lattice is revolutionizing sales and marketing through the power of Machine
Learning. Our Big Data for Sales platform, salesPRISM, delivers real-time,
predictive and actionable insight to sales and marketing professionals
wherever they are so they can engage the most receptive customers in the most
compelling ways. Fortune 5000 companies such as ADP, Dell, EMC and SunTrust
rely on Lattice to generate 75 percent more pipeline, triple conversion rates,
and double win rates.

Reporting to the Director of Engineering, you will join a team of engineers
that designs and builds a world class, highly scalable, 'Big Data' Predictive
Analytics SaaS platform. In this hand's on role you will design and implement
innovative, elegant and incredibly easy to use solutions to challenging
product requirements. The successful candidate will have broad product
experience building rich web-based applications and UIs. The candidate will
also have strong collaborative and communication skills and able to work in a
fast paced agile/SCRUM environment.

To apply: <http://jobvite.com/m?3ZmrCfw8>

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it easy for teachers to create amazing online
video lessons. Our top-100 app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson
recording studio, and hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using
it daily to learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some passionate people to help us redefine online teaching
and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are funded
by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineers (Python)
        Mobile Engineers (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Visual Designers
        Technical Interns

------
dannydalal
Evidence.com - Seattle and Santa Barbara

Hiring smart, passionate dev, test, and PM to join our small team.

Enjoy working close to the customer and close to the revenue? Looking for
something lower risk than a "regular" startup but just as fun and agile ? Not
so keen on being part of a large corporate machine ? Really enjoy making the
world a better place ? Want your work to impact lots of lives ? Want serious
and liquid equity upside ? Enjoy the entire end to end stack from hardware to
video to saas to mobile to desktop ?

Well we have a killer opportunity :)

Evidence.com is a funded and profitable SaaS "startup" inside Taser.com
providing secure digital evidence ingest, management, and sharing. Our product
actually saves lives, reduces tax payer expenses, and increases public safety.
Seriously. Everyone tends to behave when they are on video (check out the
videos on our homepage evidence.com)

Our investors/advisors include early stage investor/advisor to FaceBook,
DropBox, AirBnB, and other $1B startups.

We have a greenfield opportunity to serve and disrupt an under-served
industry, and our customers love our product!

We are looking for any of: embedded, c, c++, c#, android, qt, and iOS
experience. That said, we hire for smarts and cool/fun before we hire for
skills.

Please send resumes or LinkedIn profile to me: Danny at taser.com

For fun, also include your favorite interview question :)

------
davidrudder
Louisville, CO - Sr. Software Developer Applicants must be local.

Requirements - Java, some php, MySQL, experience working in a startup or
small-company environment.

Responsibilities - Help develop new website features, extend backend
operations.

Door to Door Organics is an online grocer specializing in organic, local and
natural foods.

Please send cover letter and resume to jobs@doortodoororganics.com. Visit our
website at <http://colorado.doortodoororganics.com>

------
RKlophaus
FiveStreet is a fast growing, funded startup in Washington, DC.

Looking for a well-rounded software engineer to work alongside our CTO. We
need a resilient generalist who can solve problems. You should expect to wear
many hats (both technical and non-technical) and have an interest in learning
about the residential real estate industry.

We're heavily influenced by Hacker News & Lean Startup.

Candidates in the Washington, DC metro area preferred.

<http://gist.io/4182514>

------
tburch
Mobiplug - Boulder, CO

We're hiring for the following: - Mobile Engineers - Mobile UX Designer -
Mobile UI Designer - Cloud Platform Engineers - Embedded Linux Gateway /
Protocol Engineers

For more information see our jobs web site at <http://jobs.mobiplug.co>

About Mobiplug: Mobiplug is a Boulder, CO based startup that’s bridging the
digital and physical worlds in a way that just works, to make life more
awesome. Our team is building and designing an affordable all-in-one home
monitoring and control solution that connects thousands of off-the-shelf
electronics in your life with the smart phone in your pocket. We’re a
TechStars Boulder 2012 graduate and were recently funded by Foundry Group. We
thrive on great coffee, cool technology, inspired design, and our team's
ability to tackle difficult problems with creative solutions.

Benefits: A great salary and a creative environment are not all that we have
to offer. Every team member receives full healthcare benefits (for you and
your entire family), free downtown Boulder parking, and cool home electronics
to use in your own home. We’re located in Downtown Boulder just a half block
from Pearl Street mall, offering great food and after-work fun within walking
distance of the office.

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada - Fulltime

EventMobi (<http://www.eventmobi.com>) is the leading mobile web platform that
allows event planners to create engaging apps for their event or conference in
only a few minutes. Our mobile event guides, real-time interactivity features
and the first ever social / gaming layer customized for conferences and
tradeshows have been used by over 1000 events, 2 Million users, and are served
for events in 8 languages across 5 continents.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded team of 16 and
yet with no outside capital we’re massively profitable and on an incredible
growth path with companies like Intel, Disney and the Olympics IOC using us
for their mobile event app needs.

\-----------------------------

We're to grow our engineering team as our platform expands and we're looking
for start-up minded software engineers who want to build extremely fast and
see their code in production and in use by millions of people right away! We
use a lot of new tech (Node.js, MongoDB, Backbone.js, Redis) in production and
we're trying to innovate what is possible one the mobile web.

We're also looking for more experienced engineers to help us build our core
platform as we add on other features and services. This means helping
architect our multi-tiered API, our data consistency solutions syncing data
between multiple devices and global nodes, architecting our scaling solutions,
etc.

To have a better look, check out our careers page!
<http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/>

------
capkutay
WebAction (<http://www.webaction.com>) - Full time or intern in Palo Alto, CA
(Downtown Palo Alto). Seeking UI developers and Platform Engineers.

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between Big Data and
transaction data. We have just closed our Series A round and we are getting
ready to launch our product. Our seasoned founding team has multiple
successful exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software
that you use today. We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous
downtown Palo Alto. You can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in
8 and the train station in about 15.

UI or front-end Developers should be well-versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and
jQuery. You should be interested in Data Visualization libraries such as D3 or
processing. Strong programming fundamentals and experience with languages like
Java/C/C++ is a huge plus. Experience developing native iOS apps would also be
strongly desired, but not a requirement.

For the Platform Engineer position, you should have or at least be interested
in learning: Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly
scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data
Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and
injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging
(0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous
Queries

If you are interested, email us at jobs@webaction.com. In your message,
mention "Hacker News" and feel free to let us know about your passions or any
technologies that excite you. We look forward to hearing from you.

------
rohamg
DevDojo - Vancouver, BC and San Francisco, CA

Hiring full-time: designers, developers, engineers of various experience
levels (from intermediate to C-suite). Must have: a curious mind and passion
for shipping great product.

We help fast-growing startups build and scale engineering/product teams in
beautiful Vancouver, Canada. We work with a variety of platforms and
technologies and are looking for creative problem-solvers to join our fast-
growing design and development teams. We play mainly with Ruby, Node, Backbone
as well as resque, MongoDB, Redis, Heroku, HTML5, C++, Java, Mono/C#, Obj-C.
We're increasingly looking for mobile engineers with a deep CS background, as
well as folks with experience in Hadoop, machine learning, cross-cloud search
and sync, enterprise-grade security and integrations. Candidates contact:
hn@do.je

Our clients include the world's largest adventure ecommerce portal, a fast-
growing mobile cloud infrastructure company, a venture-backed SoLoMo startup,
and an enterprise-scale collaboration and workflow management company. If
you're a fast-growing company that wants to build twice the engineering team
at half the cost, shoot me an email too. We're actively exploring opening an
East Coast presence. contact: r@do.je

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC and SF

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond. Our mission is to make
invention accessible.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We've got a brand new, fully custom office
space in Chelsea (and currently working on a new one in SF). Oh and we also
had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year. VC backed by Andreessen
Horowitz and Kleiner Perkins among others.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end, back end and mobile
developers.

More details here: <http://www.quirky.com/about/careers>

If interested, shoot me an email greg at quirky dot com.

Relocation is definitely available for well qualified candidates (I moved from
SF to NYC to work here!)

------
dochtman
Rotterdam, The Netherlands, <https://kentyde.com/>

KenTyde is a hedge fund startup with a 3-year track record. We're looking for
a full-time developer to become the 5th member of our team (no remote). We
mostly use Python to develop our own trading platform, on top of Linux,
CouchDB, Redis and ZeroMQ. Mastery of the Dutch language would be a big plus;
experience with the finance world is not a requirement.

------
dmor
Referly - San Francisco - F/T

Referly is looking for an entry-level web developer, either recently out of
college or switching to the software development role full time for the first
time. You should have some front-end development experience with HTML/CSS
(more skills are fine of course) and be prepared to learn the rest on the fly.

You will work primarily in PHP, HTML/CSS, and Javascript and our small team of
5 (all coding) will make sure you ramp quickly, ship public-facing features,
and have a ton of fun doing it. We have a track record of helping talented
ambitious people get started as developers through our intern program and we
love to coach, teach, and learn with you.

Our company makes it easy for individuals to express their expertise and make
product recommendations, and when they generate online sales they get rewarded
for it. For businesses we provide simple tools for running a dead-simple
Dropbox style referral program "refer a friend and you each get $10" through
our API. We graduated from YC this summer (2012).

We are happy to talk to more experienced engineers as well, but I'm putting
this role out there front and center because I hope some inexperienced folks
who might be daunted by the level of competition in the Bay Area will be
excited that we are supportive of their "new-ness" and send us a note. You can
apply by emailing jobs@refer.ly (goes to me, just helps to filter) with a bit
more info about yourself.

You can see our full list of hiring needs here: <http://refer.ly/jobs>

Marketing Interns, iOS Developer, Web Developer, Senior Engineer (e.g. could
manager entire engineering team)

------
Flemlord
FinFolio - Denver, CO

Hiring self-motivated full time WPF/C#/SQL and HTML/JavaScript developers. We
are a small startup technology company that makes software for large
professional wealth managers and financial institutions. We are self-funded
but the founder (me) comes from the financial service startup world.

<http://www.finfolio.com/Pages/Careers.aspx>

Contact mattabar @ the above website if interested. Thx.

------
vietor
Cielo24, Santa Barbara, California. Office in downtown Santa Barbara.

We build crowd/machine hybrid systems, currently focusing on media captioning
solutions and seeing significant penetration and revenue in the online
education vertical. You've never heard of us, but you've probably seen our
work if you've looked at online education.

We're looking for: Python backend developer(s)
(Django/RabbitMQ/Celery/Postgres stack), building both workflow management
systems, including operational dashboards and analytics, and backend ASR and
machine learning based text recommendation systems.

Web frontend developer(s) for basic HTML5/JQuery/Bootstrap type sites, and
custom HTML5 based work tools (for example, a video caption editor).

INTERN: Dev internet with strong enthusiasm for python or web frontend
development. Analytics intern who would like to help develop quality metrics,
and analyze output quality from various workflows, ASR engines, and other
partners.

We have a very small online presence currently, only a minimal retail site at
www.oneclicktocaption.com, but are doing significant monthly revenue through
direct b2b channels. Revenue is growing as fast as dev can build out scale and
capabilities to support it.

Email: jobs@cielo24.com

------
slicedata
Slice Data builds machine learning applications for non-technical users to
help their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers. We're
very early-stage - pre-Series A and just started selling our product this
summer - but we already have a good set of customers (Fortune 500s down to
SMBs) and hit profitability early on. We're also very fortunate to be backed
by some top-tier investors including Andreessen-Horowitz and Sutter Hill.

We've been able to do this while keeping the team small - we're comprised of
folks from MIT, Berkeley, Google Research, Microsoft Research, IBM Research,
and Yahoo Research - but we're always keeping an eye out for great people. On
the technology side, we manage a sizable amount of valuable/confidential
business and web crawled data. Given the traction, we're now looking for folks
strong in engineering and statistics who want to get in early and grow with
the company.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Analyze and understand customers' data and pain points to develop new
product features and new products

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms to help customers
prioritize and succeed

\- Develop data mining algorithms to extract useful signals from the web and
other data sources

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Ideally experience with analyzing data sets, formulating data problems, and
building machine-learned models

\- Familiarity with Python, Java, or R preferred

CONTACT

\- <https://www.slice-data.com>

\- hiring@slice-data.com

------
domainfactory
Munich, Germany (full-time) Web-Developer (domainfactory GmbH)

Hello Everyone,

we are looking for support of our development department at domainfactory
GmbH.

domainFACTORY is one of the leading hosting providers in the German-speaking
area, offering high quality hosting and cloud services as well as dedicated
server solutions and domain registration services to its more than 150,000
customers.

Apart from our control panel with 60 categories (e.g. FTP accounts, SSH
accounts, order system, reseller features etc.) our development team maintains
and extends an internal administration menu, another control panel for our
cloud servers, reseller systems, invoice generation and all system based
software for domain registration.

You’re extremely proficient in PHP and no one can fool you when it comes to
JavaScript, CSS3 and HTML5? You are as well fluent in German? Then apply to us
for the job as (Frontend) Web Developer now!

For details, have a look at our Webite:
<http://www.df.eu/de/unternehmen/jobs/>

Please send your application papers including your salary indication as well
as your earliest starting date to Felix Stellmacher (Head of Development
Department) by email to devjobs@df.eu.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Brooklyn, NY | bondsy | Ruby on Rails BACON-end Developer

\----------------------------

bondsy.com is growing faster than our Founder’s beard, so we’re looking for a
killer Ruby on Rails BACON-end Developer to join us.

If you f@cking love coding to a point that it almost hurts. If you love
developing to make people feel good, to make them smile. If you love breaking
down a problem to its core, only to build it back up again. If you’re always
looking for a different way to do things.

If you hate long meetings and bureaucracy. If you want to work at a place
where lunch time is sacred (No joke, at bondsy we strongly encourage our team
to take a break and have a great time over lunch. Sometimes over dinner as
well, we won't lie. We work hard, but we have a good time.).

If you want all that, every single piece of that, we’d love to talk to you.

\---------------------------

* An experienced Rails developer with mastery of all of our back-end stack elements, including Ruby, Rails, Git, Redis, PostgreSQL, and Heroku

* Interested in taking ownership of the server-side component of our product

* A good communicator who can collaborate closely with technical and semi-technical team members to design and implement RESTful APIs and architectures. Ideally you will have experience creating systems that scale for long-term growth.

\---------------------------

bondsy is a graduate of Techstars NYC Spring 2012 class. Our investors include
Thrive Capital, Betaworks, Chris Dixon, Josh Stylman, Peter Hershberg, Patrick
Keane, Jared Hecht and Steve Martocci.

\---------------------------

Get at us jobs@bondsy.com!

------
cyan

      +*******************************************************+
      |                      TenderTree                       |
      | San Francisco - Front-End/Back-End/Mobile Engineers   |
      +*******************************************************+
    

TenderTree is on its way to becoming the next AirBnB. We allow families to
find trusted caregivers near them at half the cost of a traditional agency.
It's a HUGE $80B market that's massively screwed up.

We’re growing crazy fast - we’ve done over $100,000 in care in under 4 months
in our private beta. And everyone’s taking notice; we’ve been featured by top
media outlets such as NBC, Wired magazine, Forbes, TechCrunch, VentureBeat and
others.

We are profitable and have been generating revenue from day one (how many
startups can say that out here?) We recently closed a round of seed financing
of $1.3M to ramp up our growth. We're backed by 500 Startups.

We're hiring web and mobile developers. Here are the requirements:

    
    
      * Ability to code FAST and pick up new stuff quickly
    
      * Raw intelligence - kinda self explanatory
    
      * Hunger - this isn’t a 9 to 5 job; we’re disrupting a $100B industry
    
      * Determination - you will walk through walls to make shit happen
    
      * Hacker mentality - are you good at hacking or reverse engineering systems?
    

Nice to Have

    
    
      * RoR, git, heroku background
    
      * JS background
    

Not Required

    
    
      * Any specific number of years of experience - you could be straight out of college or have 10 years of experience. We're open to both.
    
      * Any specific language or platform knowledge
    
    

To apply, send an email to andy@tendertree.com with a short description of why
you're interested in TenderTree.

------
koblas
TubularLabs (Sunnyvale, CA) - Analytics Engineers and General Engineers.

Key technologies: Storm, Python, Tornado.

About Tubular: We're building tools to help YouTube channel develop their
audiance. What this means is that we're helping channels, programs and network
increase their view base. We've recently closed a real series A round and have
customers lined up to use our products.

Glad to provide more details via email - david@tubularlabs.com

------
danielepolencic
Which? (<http://www.which.co.uk/>) - London, UK

At Which?, we believe that individuals can be as powerful as the organisations
they have to deal with in their daily lives. We engage in advocacy campaigns
on various consumer protection issues and aim to promote informed consumer
choice in the purchase of goods and services, by testing products,
highlighting inferior products or services, raising awareness of consumer
rights and offering independent advice.

But for us, that's not enough. We want to look after consumers wherever and
whenever they are to help them make the right decisions. So, we're currently
revamping our digital presence by building a better infrastructure to support
our products. As an example of what we've been up to, we recently launched
<http://university.which.co.uk> which is a new mobile-friendly website
designed to help students make more informed decisions about their higher
education choices.

The biggest challenge we face is designing and building a very broad range of
other products in a more service-oriented and cross-platform manner. This will
mean that there is a lot of starting from scratch, and having to decide upon
the right tool for the right job (we're currently into Nodejs, Ruby, Java and
PHP).

So if you are a great team player and you are into designing service oriented
application, playing with large volume of data aggregation or you just love to
solve challenging problems, we'd like to hear what you think. We are hiring
front-end and back-end developers.

We're a diverse, sociable team, and you'll have the opportunity to make a big
impact on the company and its future success.

Feel free to email us at recruitment@which.co.uk for more information.

------
pragone
New York - Full time or intern Rails devs

Aidin's mission is to bring transparency to the healthcare system and empower
patients with data to make more informed decisions on where they receive care.
We're backed by the best institutional investors in both consumer internet
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/15/aidin-seed-round/>. Aidin was born out of
Blueprint Health (3% acceptance rate), a Techstars affiliated healthcare IT
accelerator. We're surrounded by amazing talent as we currently reside in
Dogpatch Labs (<http://dogpatchlabs.com/>), a highly selective co-working
space housing the best startups in New York.

As a software engineer on a small team, you'll touch on every aspect of the
technology related to the company. It’s a broad job description and we’re
looking for someone who loves being part of a fast-paced, constantly evolving
work environment where your opinions and decisions will seriously affect our
technical direction. We’re looking for a technology generalist with interest
in specializing as necessary - It's more important that you love learning and
can adopt new languages/frameworks/APIs very quickly.

There are few companies poised to actually make an impact on people's lives,
but Aidin is one of them. Join a team of people committed to leave a lasting
impression on a part of healthcare that one day, we too will rely on. We
couldn't be any more excited about what we're doing, and so is the tech
community! [http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-
ab...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/10/meet-the-three-most-fund-able-health-
companies-from-the-dc-to-vc-showcase/)

For more info email mike@myAidin.com, or feel free to contact me (info in
profile)

------
jdavid
San Francisco, CA - Addvocate

<http://addvocate.com>

"Employees should be your strongest Addvocates. We build tools that make it
easy for teams and groups to tell large collaborative social media stories.
Employee's matter. :)"

    
    
        - Python/ MongoDB
        - iOS & Android
        - Javascript( HTML5, Firefox Addons, Chrome Ext.)
    

We are a friendly bunch, and we are looking for highly skilled and friendly
people to work with. Many of us left the Midwest 4 years ago to make a great
product and company here in SF, after diverging into various roles and
companies we have gotten the gang back together, so to speak. Our CEO had one
successful exit, and is an ex. Salesforce Director. Other members have worked/
written core libraries for Twitter & MySpace, and have worked for Kabam,
inboxQ and Microsoft. We are still building the core team.

If you are looking to get in on the ground floor of a fast passed Enterprise
Social Media team, this is the team to join. We have fun projects ranging from
mobile, big data, analytic, machine learning and large Javascript Apps. We are
trying to ship weekly, while maintaining the quality needed for an enterprise
app. We want to bring the best of the consumer web to the Enterprise.

Tell us what you have worked on and what you would love to work on. Many of us
go to conferences and hackathons to prototype new ideas. Some are related to
our core business and sometimes they are just created for fun.

If you are a smart, ambitious developer, who likes to ship code, we would like
to meet you.

Cheers,

Here's to many great hacking sessions to come.

Justin <http://twitter.com/@jdavid>

------
cdolan92
Sequoia Waste Solutions (Pittsburgh, PA) Full Time. Remote OK. Local
Preferred. H1B Sponsorship available

Sequoia Waste Solutions, a Pittsburgh area startup looking to disrupt the $60
billion waste industry, is looking for a kick-ass developer. We need someone
who is willing to transform our vision of a tech-infused dumpster into a
beautiful, defensible product.

A little about the company : we've been in operation for 1.5 years, have
hundreds of clients in over 10 states, and are cash flow positive. Currently,
we're a 10 man team, and we're about to close another round of funding. We use
the best technology required for our jobs, and are open to remote team
members.

You will be an integral part of a small development team, tasked with
improving upon 1 year of database, CRM, iOS, and customer portal development.
Essentially, we need to sure up what is currently a fully functional proof of
concept, and prepare it for a nation-wide launch.

<\-- Requirements -->

Leadership experience.

A keen eye for UX.

Capable of handling the behind the scenes frameworks, and also deliver
gorgeous, retina-ready & responsive applications.

Preferably, you have a cool project, website, or demo that you could send in.

Currently, we've done development in PHP, iOS, and VisualForce/Ajax
(Salesforce/Force.com). We're looking to get away from Salesforce as the
backend to our customer portal and develop our own, pulling data from our own
database. License fees are getting out of hand!

<\-- To apply -->

Email resumes and any relevant work to <resumes@sequoiawaste.com> , or through
our website, at <http://sequoiawaste.com/opportunities#view3>

------
bendilts
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great backend
software engineers to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At Lucidchart, we
build killer graphical web applications requiring highly available, secure and
scalable backend services. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
years of experience.

You may have seen Lucidchart demoed during the second Google I/O 2012 keynote:
<http://t.co/sd6GgZvy> We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. Lucidchart
runs with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP,
MongoDB and MySQL. At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. We build killer graphical web
applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
rokahnhn
Edyt (<http://edyt.com>) is in Alameda CA, an island in the San Francisco Bay.
On-site full-time ideal; remote considered for senior devs with particularly
relevant skills.

Edyt is a National Science Foundation startup providing browser-based,
collaborative authoring/reviewing software for enterprises. We've received a
five-year contract (with optional five-year extension) to extend TeamPatent, a
patent-specific customization of Edyt, for the European Patent Organization.
TeamPatent will be the centerpiece of this influential IT project worth over
$100m.

Edyt is currently seeking front-end, back-end, and full-stack developers to
contribute and grow with us. We perform complex processing on a JavaScript
front-end client and increasingly use Node.js on the back-end so expertise or
willingness to become expert in JavaScript is a huge plus. We also use Python
and PostgreSQL on Linux infrastructure to support semantics, search, and
collaborative document stores.

We offer a collaborative environment with ample opportunities to integrate and
extend open source, work with others who live and breathe code, and travel
internationally. You MUST be passionate about web software as you’ll need to
quickly learn our technologies and become an individual contributor who
mentors others. Expect to argue over the merits of various approaches at both
technical and product levels.

We’re located in Alameda, a lovely island in the San Francisco Bay. Alameda is
great for families, with tremendous walking neighborhoods (Our office has walk
score of 98!), and a 20 minute bus ride to downtown San Francisco providing a
unique combination of small town atmosphere with metropolitan opportunities.

Edyt holds the potential to be a career-making project with enormous
intellectual scope and market potential. Please join us!

------
equark
Sense (<http://www.senseplatform.com>, <http://angel.co/sense>) - San
Francisco

Sense is a next-generation platform for data analysis, statistical modeling,
and business analytics. We're building amazing technology and need help at all
parts of the stack.

We're a tiny company of three. You will be a core team member building amazing
technology in a fast paced, drama free, intellectually stimulating,
environment. Competitive salary and equity.

= Lead Full Stack Web Developer =

* Experience building highly interactive, client-side, web applications (Backbone/AngularJS/Ember/etc).

* Deep knowledge of JavaScript / NodeJS.

* Experience building large systems on AWS.

* Highly productive and independent.

= Lead UI Designer =

* Fluent in Adobe Creative Suite.

* Pixel perfect design for print, mobile, and web UI.

* Ability to lead entire UI design and branding effort.

* Knowledge of JavaScript/HTML/CSS a plus but not required.

* Interest in data visualization a plus.

= Senior Technical Developer =

* Deep knowledge of numerical and statistical computing and familiarity with existing tools R/Matlab/SAS/SPSS/Stata.

* Experience building big data systems.

* Fluent in C++.

* Knowledge of JavaScript/V8/NodeJS a plus.

* Love of Bayesian statistics and MCMC samplers a plus.

* Experience with OpenCL and LLVM a plus.

* PhD a plus but not required.

Email: tristan@senseplatform.com

------
btfh
London, Full-time

Chaffinch is hiring a junior web developer.

Our current eco-system includes: Backbone, Coffeescript, Jade, Stylus,
Handlebars, Node, Express, WebSockets, Git, Mocha, Google Maps API and
Facebook API among other things.

If you're familiar with any of these, or looking to learn them, we'd love to
hear from you.

Please apply via our API, details here: <http://chaffin.ch/careers>

------
blo
Stealth - San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time

About us: web / mobile - funded stealth, not a X-for-Y startup

Looking for: Engineers (Full-stack / Frontend or Backend) | Mobile (iOS)
Developers | Search Engineers | Designers

\---

We're a team of engineers and designers (MIT, Cornell, ex-
Microsoft/Google/etc) working on technology that helps users access their
favorite online services and accomplish tasks in a more usable, efficient, and
social manner. Our goal is to make an essential utility that people use
everyday.

We're funded by many notable investors (you've definitely heard of them - many
are top 25 on AngelList). We haven't announced our product or funding anywhere
so we can focus on building.

If you're looking to get into an earlier stage startup (more equity,
ownership, ...) that solves complex problems, then come find out what we're up
to.

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js). Mobile developers should be
familiar with iOS/Android. We prefer designers have technical and UX
backgrounds.

Curious? Send your portfolio (github, dribbble, resume, etc.) to [my username]
at alum.mit.edu.

------
seldo
San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

Sharing over social media is driving an ever-increasing percentage of web
traffic, and becoming more central to the adoption and spread of every type of
application. But app developers are flying blind -- not only are traditional
web analytics very bad at tracking social traffic due to the rise of mobile
clients and increasing prevalence of HTTPS, but even when they have the
numbers, they don't have actionable data.

That's the problem awe.sm solves: our platform tracks sharing behavior and
results, and ties them back into meaningful metrics -- whether thats page
views, signups, or a dollar value in sales. Our APIs and drop-in integrations
allow developers to integrate social data deeply into their products without
needing to reinvent the wheel (and our wheel is really shiny).

We're an engineering-driven team building products primarily for other
developers, so we're passionate about providing an amazing experience for
developers. To help us get there, we're looking for a Developer Experience
Lead, which you might also call a Platform Evangelist. By that we mean
somebody who will own the experience a developer has using our product:
somebody who understands deeply how to get the most out of awe.sm, and has the
communication skills to get that information to developers. That will mean
representing awe.sm at hackathons, conferences and other developer events, and
being the primary point of contact for developers building on our platform on
Stack Overflow and other forums. We want you to find the pain points before
our customers do, and feed that information back to the engineering team, so
we can adapt our product to real-world needs.

This is an unusual role, combining technical talents with public speaking and
writing skills, but for the right person it's a dream job, and there's no role
more critical to our growth right now.

<http://totally.awe.sm/jobs?source=hackernews>

We're 14 people right now. We have a cool office with awesome views (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seldo/6326815086/in/photostream> ) in the heart
of the Mission. We have catered lunches, and full health, vision and dental
coverage. We use an IRC server for team communication and are agile in the
sense that we move quickly and react fast, not in the sense of having attended
an overpriced training course.

------
saumil07
LocBox, San Francisco. Frontend Engineer, Rails Developer, Data Scientist,
Inside Sales Representative. Relocations Welcome, H1B Transfers Welcome.

More at <http://www.getlocbox.com/careers> and
<http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/10/31/locbox-series-a/>.

I’m CEO at LocBox (<http://www.getlocbox.com>) and we are looking to work with
great folks that share our mission - empowering local businesses to generate
sustainable revenue from their best customers. We want to do it with Data,
Algorithms and Design in a space that has traditionally lacked all three but
is finally turning the corner (and fast).

Most local businesses resort to unsustainable daily deals or boring Email
Marketing to acquire and retain customers. We reject that status quo and our
hundreds of (paying) customers agree. We’ve also developed a new
search/crawl/tech-centric way of acquiring our own customers and disagree with
the obsolete feet-on-street Sales model. The company is very small but
generating material and predictable revenue; net revenue growth has exploded
in the last quarter.

Our tech team is 3 at the moment and the company as a whole is 9 fulltime
folks; we're looking to at least triple the tech team size in the next 6
months. The tech stack is standard-issue Rails/HTML/CSS/JavaScript and is
deployed on AWS. The product and tech team operates on weekly sprints and
there's a decent bit of Halo-playing and beer-drinking at the completion of
sprint milestones.

We also just launched with a $5.1M Series A in the press w/ TechCrunch,
AllThingsD, GigaOm and VentureBeat.

Ready to talk to us? I'm saumil at getlocbox dot com and at
<http://www.getlocbox.com/careers>.

------
xtracto
Guadalajara, Mexico (Ooyala: <http://www.ooyala.com/> ). We are looking for at
least 5 full time developers for Ooyala's GDL.

As a skill set we only look for great devs no mattering the programming
languages they know. If you think you have what it takes to work in a Silicon
Valley company (Ooyala is based in Mountain View, California) but want to live
in Mexico then Ooyala is the perfect bet.

The openings are for 2 groups: Internal tooling and Analytics applications
([http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qIc9VfwI&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qIc9VfwI&s=Reddit&nl=1&page=Job%20Description&j=oUVKWfwf)
) and Professional Services
([http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qIc9VfwI&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qIc9VfwI&s=Reddit&nl=1&page=Job%20Description&j=ojuVWfwo)
).

------
WeGreen
Berlin, Germany. We are looking for a Junior Software Architect (full-time).

The job offer in english: ([http://wegreen.de/uploads/media_items/job-
offer_junior-softw...](http://wegreen.de/uploads/media_items/job-offer_junior-
software-architect.original.pdf))

Job offer in german: ([http://wegreen.de/uploads/media_items/weihnachten-
schneemann...](http://wegreen.de/uploads/media_items/weihnachten-
schneemann-1.original.jpg))

About the Company:

WeGreen is the first comprehensive search engine for sustainability and
enables Internet users to consciously seek for sustainably produced
commodities. The traffic light for sustainability shows in a neutral and
reliable way, if the production of commodities is matching with the principles
of ecology and fair trade and suggests the location where they can be
purchased. However, since the whole green world is growing constantly and
because we have a very ambitious agenda for the near future we need your
support.

~~~
WeGreen
If you need more information about the company in english:
(<http://wegreen.de/en>)

And in german: (<http://wegreen.de/de>)

------
wahnfrieden
Canvas Networks // NYC // FULLTIME

Canvas Networks (USV Funded) is looking for an iOS tech lead to join a small,
close team building the rich-media community platform of the future. We're
working on some new innovations in mobile, and we want someone to help us
build it. This is a lead iOS engineer position for you to grow into as we grow
our iOS efforts.

To help us iterate and continue momentum, we practice continuous deployment to
the extent possible, which presents some unique challenges with native
Objective-C / Cocoa apps. On our backend servers, we ship twenty times a day –
Apple makes things more complex but it's a spectrum we're interested in
improving.

Free lunch, flexible hours, one of the biggest arcades in Manhattan (3
cabinets!), competitive salary and full benefits (health, dental, vision),
take-what-you-want vacation.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don’t live in New York City,
we’ll pay to fix that.

Shoot an email to jobs@canv.as with your resume, portfolio, and github if you
have one.

------
arram
ZeroCater - San Francisco, CA - is hiring for most positions, including Lead
Developer, VP of Sales, Account Managers.

Whether or not you're on the job market, you're invited to join us for lunch
at our North Beach office. Just email me to mention you're dropping by. My
email is a at zerocater.

<http://www.zerocater.com/jobs/>

------
bratsche
OrgSync (Dallas, full-time) -- Ruby/Rails developers

We're hiring Ruby/Rails developers at OrgSync. We're also open to smart non-
Ruby people who are interested in getting into Ruby and Rails. Our latest hire
is a Python guy who had never done Ruby before.

<http://www.orgsync.com/job_openings/ruby-developer>

------
willwagner
SurveyMonkey - Palo Alto, CA: Sr. Web Application Developer

We're looking for a of solid software engineer that can help us build out our
next generation survey platform. This position will require a lot of heavy-
lifting using JavaScript to write client-side applications using our own
internal framework, jQuery, and Mustache. A solid understanding of front-end
technologies that can work at a large scale is required; some experience with
python would be great but not a requirement.

SurveyMonkey is a great place to work. We're big enough to offer competitive
salaries and great benefits but small enough that you feel like your
contribution and ideas can make the company successful. We have a great team
of engineers with big ambitious plans but we need a few more core engineers to
get the job done.

You can apply directly at: <http://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-listings/>

or email me directly at: will@surveymonkey.com

------
curtis

      +--------------------------------+
      | Redwood City, CA - UI Engineer |
      +--------------------------------+
    

Tidemark Systems (<http://www.tidemark.net>, note ".net") is hiring.

Like everybody else in the industry, we're finding hiring to be a difficult
problem. For those of us on the UI team it's been an extra challenge -- there
are lots of people out there who have experience with toolkits like jQuery,
Ext, Sencha Touch, and a whole bunch of other ones, some of which we've never
heard of. But we're not simply using frameworks, we're pushing them well
beyond what they were intended to do. So if you've got relevant framework
experience, that's great. But we really need engineers that are good at the
basics: JavaScript, DOM, HTML, and CSS. You'll also need to be decent at UI
design and user experience. If you're not just good but great at either of
these things (or both!), that's awesome, but we also need you to be able to
write code. This isn't just a run of the mill web dev job. This is actual,
hard core software engineering, it just happens that the stuff we're (the UI
team) doing is all running in the browser.

Tidemark is building a hosted business analytics system, which is way more
interesting than it might sound. The company is well-funded and we have people
with decades of experience in the field.

We've got a bunch of other openings (see
<http://tidemark.net/company/careers>)

    
    
        * UI Engineers
        * Director Corporate Communications
        * Product Support Engineer
        * Director of People Operations
        * Operations Engineer
        * Graphic Designer - Web Developer Emphasis
        * Enterprise Account Executive
        * Application Tier Developer
        * Computation Engine Developer
    

If any of these positions sound interesting, my email is on my profile page.

------
maxaf
New York, NY (Midtown East) - full time. <https://www.novus.com/careers.php>

Novus is seeking generalist hackers to help us build the real-time financial
analytics platform that helps institutional investors take better care of
capital.

We're using Scala, Akka, MongoDB and a slew of other open source tech. Novus
offers a productive and gratifying work environment that fosters learning &
collaboration, and promotes shipping often and doing the right thing as often
as possible.

We give back to the community by means of our open source projects. Check out
<http://nvd3.org/> (beautiful SVG graphs) and <http://novus.github.com/salat/>
(fast Scala-MongoDB serialization) for some of our internal libs that we've
made available to everyone.

If you're interested in knowing more about us, shoot me an e-mail: max at
novus dot com

------
snowmaker
Scribd - San Francisco, H1B, INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired THREE full-time people and several interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including one just last month ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with: * Ruby on Rails (we're the #2
largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (we recently switched to Coffeescript and are loving it)

* iOS

* Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

* DevOps and web infrastructure

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very engineer-driven
company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We're working on a giant new product launch now that we're really excited
about. If you're interested in eBooks, I'd love to tell you about it.

Generally we're looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older)
who want to move to SF. H1B and relocation are no problem.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python & Erlang

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team.
We've handled over £200 million of bets since launching in 2010.

Our office near Old Street in London is shared with other exciting startups
and has a pool table, foosball table, and fully stocked fridge.

We're heavily driven by user-focused design and a focus on technology and
engineering as a first class discipline.

We write our software in Python and Erlang, and rely heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques and REST. We build on a modern, open-source software
stack which includes Linux, Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ,
ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef, and Git.

For more info: <https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/engineering>

------
jslatts
Major League Soccer, New York City, NY

We are Major League Soccer Digital, headquartered in NYC. We are a small team
of developers who build and maintain Major League Soccer’s web, mobile-web,
and content services. Most of our existing platform is built on a
Drupal/PHP/MySQL stack, though we are investing heavily in Node.js, Redis, and
Couchbase for our new products. We are not language snobs. We are hackers and
doers. We are dedicated full stack developers who believe in using the right
tools to create amazing experiences for our fans.

We have "official" job descriptions below, but we are interested in anyone who
has a passion for technology and sports and the technical chops to push our
team forward, be that in Dev, Ops, or QA.

<http://www.mlssoccer.com/jobs#sr_dev>

and

<http://www.mlssoccer.com/jobs#web_dev>

If you are interested, email us at mlsjobs@mlssoccer.com.

------
artag
YourMechanic | Mountain View

Hey Guys - YourMechanic is hiring for several positions. We are a team of 5.
We are making the process of fixing and maintaining cars super easy (mechanic
comes to you, total transparency, 30% lower cost).

We are looking for:

* VP, Marketing (e-commerce or marketplace background, expertise in SEM, display, running large campaigns with budgets of several million dollars per year)

* Engineers (2 positions, full stack, ruby, coffeescript with backbone.js, posgresdb and redis, iOS and Android)

* Community Manager (must love interacting with people, comfortable with cold calling, super organized)

* Operations Manager

* Interns (marketing & engineering)

We were in YC W2012 batch and the winner of TC disrupt. We are funded by an
awesome group of investors (www.angel.co/yourmechanic). You will be joining a
small team on the ground floor, a team that is disrupting a $150B market.

To start the conversation, please email art@yourmechanic.com. thanks!

<https://www.YourMechanic.com>

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) No remote, but we will help you
with relocation.

Monetate helps internet marketers make their site more relevant. We turn data
in action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and DOM
modification to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round and OpenView

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at <http://engineering.monetate.com/>

We've hired great people from HN in the past.

Please feel free to email me with any questions - tjanofsky at monetate com

------
eikenberry
Janrain in Portland, OR, US. On site. We take interns and are actively hiring.

<http://janrain.com/about/careers/>

Devops, Developers, QA and related.

The company is still young, just getting out of start up mode. Lots of
different technologies and problems to work on. Multiple teams to move between
to find your place.

------
henrik_w
Symsoft - Stockholm, Sweden

We are seeking a passionate and experienced software developer to help develop
our real-time and transaction intensive telecom products.
[http://www.symsoft.com/about-
symsoft/careers/1480051-1205-se...](http://www.symsoft.com/about-
symsoft/careers/1480051-1205-senior-software-developer)

------
kreeger
Andrews McMeel Universal / Universal Uclick, Kansas City, MO, looking for a
full-time software engineer.

We're an awesome, closely-knit tech department with a core web / design /
scripting / app development group of 7 people, looking for an 8th. We work on
websites like GoComics.com, Dilbert.com, Doonesbury.com, and
ThePuzzleSociety.com. As you may have deduced, we're a comic and editorial
syndicate with focuses on both B-to-B and B-to-C channels. We own syndication
rights to Dilbert, Peanuts, Calvin & Hobbes, Garfield, FoxTrot, and tons more.

You gotta know your POSIX/UNIX environment, you gotta love building and
scaling websites, and you gotta love learning and incorporating new things. We
use a lot of Ruby and Perl, along with some Java, Node, and Objective-C.

Hit us up at <http://www.amuniversal.com/amu/AMU_Careers.htm>!

------
80j0TL2C
Aperto AG, Berlin, Germany

Aperto AG provides digital communication services. The company develops
Websites and offers other multimedia services for customers; integrated brand
communication strategies for customers in various sectors, such as the
automotive industry, consumer electronics, media, service providers,
associations, and foundations in Germany and internationally; and telephone
language services and mobile applications as full-value, standalone dialogue
media, value-added services, or as part of interactive campaigns. It also
engages in the planning, development, and implementation of integrated
measures, campaigns, and projects; provides strategies and brand management
services; advises clients on online ...

We are in search of:

Senior Developer TYPO3/ Drupal

Senior Developer Java

Systems Engineer

IT-Consultant Java

IT Projektmanager

IT Manager

Technical Projectmanager Java

Technical Projectmanager Junior

Junior Developer Java

and many, many more. Send us an email!

<http://www.aperto.de/start.html>

------
qking
CERN, Geneva, Switzerland. C language software engineer.

Work on real-time embedded software for the magnet power supply control system
for all of CERN's particle accelerators. For full details and to apply online
please visit:
[https://ert.cern.ch/browse_www/wd_portal.show_job?p_web_site...](https://ert.cern.ch/browse_www/wd_portal.show_job?p_web_site_id=1&p_web_page_id=10656)

Employment conditions: [https://hr-recruit.web.cern.ch/hr-
recruit/general/Employment...](https://hr-recruit.web.cern.ch/hr-
recruit/general/Employment-conditions_2012_GB.pdf)

Starting salary: 95kSF - 109kSF per year

Deadline for applications: 6th January 2013

Applicants must have the nationality of a CERN member State:
[https://ert.cern.ch/browse_www/wd_portal.show_page?p_web_sit...](https://ert.cern.ch/browse_www/wd_portal.show_page?p_web_site_id=1&p_text_id=10)

------
rattab
Montreal(MTL), Canada(CAN)

* Datacratic (<http://datacratic.com>, <http://datacratic.com/site/careers>)

The team is made up of engineers, and scientists and we are creating a real-
time data platform that allows developers to easily and efficiently create
sophisticated, predictive, machine-learning applications.

Our systems deal with the aggregation of tens of thousands of network events
per second, updating complex internal data structures, and scheduling and
executing machine learning models. All of this on 16 or more CPU cores with
hard real-time constraints.

* C++ Software Developer ([http://datacratic.theresumator.com/apply/zIk4Dc/C-Software-D...](http://datacratic.theresumator.com/apply/zIk4Dc/C-Software-Developer-Developpeur-Logiciel-C.html))

We're looking for someone to help write the real-time machine learning
platform onto which all our products are built.

We are pushing the limits of what a machine can do in both memory size and
processing capacity and we need someone who can help us push them further.

We love C++11 and we make extensive use of Boost, ZeroMQ and Linux system
calls.

* Software Developer ([http://datacratic.theresumator.com/apply/BM6u6M/Software-Dev...](http://datacratic.theresumator.com/apply/BM6u6M/Software-Developer-Dveloppeur-Logiciel.html))

We are looking for generalist software developers to work on the
productization of our applications: creating systems and processes for
configuration and control, reporting and visualization, monitoring and
deployment, as well as working with our clients to adapt our technology to
their needs and develop new features as appropriate.

We value personal initiative, accountability and collaboration. We're
committed to mentoring and we expect you to walk out the door a better
developer than when you walked in.

------
AdamGibbins
Boston, MA. TIM Group (previously youDevise) are hiring a Senior Linux
Sysadmin.

We're a 100 person market leading financial software firm with offices in
Boston, New York, London and Hong Kong. Rated one of the fastest growing tech
companies in the UK by The Sunday Times
([http://www.fasttrack.co.uk/fasttrack/leagues/dbtechDetails.a...](http://www.fasttrack.co.uk/fasttrack/leagues/dbtechDetails.asp?siteID=3&compID=3219&yr=2012)).

We're a continually iterating self managed team doing awesome things with
Puppet, MCollective, Ruby, Graphite, Logstash, KVM, MySQL, MongoDB, JVMs and
continuous deployments.

We'd love to talk to you, please get in contact with any questions.

[http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/system-
adm...](http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/system-
administrator-linux)

------
Singletoned
Newman Online. London, UK.

We are looking for a Python Developer. We allow plenty of home working, but if
you do come into the office, you get free tickets to the cinema we work above
(and free barista made coffee).

There's a lengthy description at
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/9f7647ee-3c66-11e2-961a-fb...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/9f7647ee-3c66-11e2-961a-fb3a8870608d)
but in short we want someone with a lot of Python, who isn't scared by legacy
code, and who doesn't require managing. We offer a lot of flexibility and
freedom for the right candidates.

Development is run by developers, so we use sexy technologies when they are
appropriate. We let people choose what they want to work on, but sometimes we
all have to chip in on the grotty stuff.

Do checkout the advert or email us at jobs@newmanonline.org.uk with any
questions.

~~~
xuan
Sounds quite interesting. Would recommend people that I trust to apply.

------
f00biebletch
Skype - Palo Alto

Skype is looking for a big data engineer to help instrument and analyze the
gargantuan P2P network that is Skype. Nosql, hadoop, map/reduce, node.js are
the main drivers, although there will be integration with azure and esoteric
legacy systems to keep it real. We need a solid, open minded engineer who has
worked with all kinds of distributed systems and is not afraid of big
challenges.

You'll need to be able to anaylze, interpret, publish, and present complex
problems and solutions to a wide variety of people. You'll be involved in the
ground floor of Big Data at Skype, so you'll need to be able to find paths to
success in a sea of confusion and conflicting priorities.

You should really dig machine learning, data mining, stats, and math in
general and understand the fuzziness of "answers" in the real world.

Contact f00biebletch at gmail for info.

------
rvivek
Product hackers at HackerRank.com (Mountain View,CA). Full time.

Our goal is to build an engaging platform for hackers to solve interesting
real world challenges in all domains of Computer Science

We have a dedicated, core group of users since we launched in beta. We're
hiring a Product Hacker to focus on two important metrics - Engagement (time
spent and interaction) and Retention (churn factor). We listen to our users a
lot and been doing a bunch of experiments on our site - bot-vs-bot games,
real-world challenges from companies, etc. which has made thousands of users
happy. Imagine if you grew this number by 100x or 1000x? Software is eating
the world and if all the world's problem solvers come together at a single
place, it will be the most valuable place EVER built. We are looking for a
Product hacker to help us push features (or kill features) to reach the goal.
The Product Hacker is the bridge between the user and the product and works
with everyone in the team (designers, founders, engineers)

Job Responsibilities

\-- Analyzing engagement and retention metrics, feedback from users and base
product decisions on them

\-- Detailed product specifications that'll help designers and hackers to
execute them and make it live

\-- Coding some components of the product

What are we looking for?

\--You have coded extensively in the past and continue to build stuff for fun

\-- You understand the way hackers think and what they enjoy, and you are able
to translate ideas into how it should reflect on the website

\-- Explicit mention of some of the earlier products you've worked on - what
changes you made and how they affected the business value

\-- Experience working in user growth teams in the past

\-- You are very numbers obsessed and the first thing you wake up to is an
analytics dashboard

How to apply?

\-- Send an e-mail to hackers [at] hackerrank.com with your profile

------
mlinne
Berlin, Germany - Fulltime - stylemarks

We’re a small, international and ambitious team of developers, product and
business guys rethinking the way how people buy and sell things. We're
building a product in a multi-billion euro market, and have a clear path to
revenue.

Currently we are looking for an iOS specialist who is above all, a quick
learner and seek out the latest in tooling, iOS open source or clang features.

We are also part of the newly launched Hubraum Accelerator, based in Berlins
famous betahaus and are closing our seed round in two weeks. Our team includes
a successful serial entrepreneur, a senior backend developer (10y+) as well as
an iOS Developer (4yrs+).

Full job description can be found at <http://stylemarks.de/jobs>

If this sounds interesting email me at marc@stylemarks.de

Applications outside of Europe are encouraged.

------
kitcar
Canada (Toronto) - Looking for co-founder / CTO to lead development on a
advertising optimization product. Strong computer science + statistical
analysis skills are a must, ideally with previous experience building out low-
latency transactional-type systems. Previous experience in ad-tech is not
necessary, although would be beneficial.

You will be joining a team which has already built+sold a company in the
online ad space, and has been working in the industry for 10+ years (and
accordingly is very well positioned to succeed with this new venture). We are
bringing an unusually advanced approach to online media buying, previously
only seen in the financial markets.

Sound interesting? Email me a paragraph breakdown of why you're interested &
why you think you're a good candidate to the email listed on my profile.

~~~
fraserharris
Protip: Your listed email is private. Move it to the "about" section.

------
davidrangel
Palo Alto, CA | Full time | Core Mobile Engineer

Corona Labs - <http://coronalabs.com/>

We are looking for a Core Engineer to help build out Corona SDK, the leading
mobile development platform. Corona is used by hundreds of thousands of
developers worldwide to build apps for iOS, Android, Kindle and NOOK. We are a
small team that moves quickly and ships new code on a daily basis.

The Core Engineer will help build out the platform, add new features and
support new underlying mobile platforms. Our overarching goal is to provide
the best platform for developers to efficiently build high-quality cross-
platform mobile apps.

More info on the position here: <http://www.coronalabs.com/about/jobs/core-
engineer/>

------
jaymod
Epoxy (<http://epoxy.tv>) in Venice, CA (Los Angeles; full time ideal, intern,
remote and h1b considered)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior Front-End Engineer and more

<http://epoxy.tv/jobs>

Epoxy builds exceptional software for online video creators and viewers. Our
tools help YouTubers and networks optimize their businesses and deepen the
relationship with their audience. Our channel experiences provide viewers with
new ways to connect with and experience the content they love.

Epoxy was founded by designers, engineers and entrepreneurs who are passionate
about product and solving problems. Our backgrounds include Stanford, Brown,
IDEO, Adobe, Mixpanel, Google/YouTube and Team Downey.

There are a number of senior engineering positions we'd like to hire for
specifically, but we're absolutely interested in hiring smart people who don't
exactly fit any of those particular positions. In general, we look for:

* BS or MS in Computer Science, a related degree from a top-tier program or the equivalent experience and mastery in industry

* Substantial real-world engineering experience with products shipped

* Strong, well articulated opinions on product design and engineering issues along with genuine flexibility and enthusiasm for approaches other than your own

* Preference for fast-moving markets, products, teams and the sometimes-ambiguous and fickle nature of early-stage startups

* High personal value on culture and culture fit in a job

* Deep sense of personal product ownership and long-term interest in developing technical and soft skills

We're building on a thoroughly modern stack including Ruby on Rails, node.js,
Backbone.js, MongoDB, and friends.

Sound like something for you? Check out more complete descriptions at
<http://epoxy.tv/jobs> or drop us a line at jobs@epoxy.tv. Thanks!

------
gregcmartin
THREAT STREAM is hiring in NYC <http://www.threatstream.com/contact/>

We are looking for developers front and back end with chops in:

Python,Django,Flask,ExtJS,MySQL,MongoDB, Bootstrap UI

We are information security company providing actionable threat intelligence
to large enterprise and government to put an end to malware and targeted
threats.

We are also hiring security analysts if you like researching malware, have a
reversing background or attribution the actors behind the threats
(osint/linkanalysis/etc)

Contact us if you want to work with some of the smartest talent in the world,
and friendly, laid back personalities. We are also located in Meat Packing,
NYC next to the Google campus and Chelsea Market (Foodie heaven). Oh and we
encourage you to bring your dog to work =)

------
wadenick
SF / Bay Area — 24 full-time roles at Atlassian, makers of JIRA and
Confluence, Stash and Bitbucket, and more.

We're hiring a lot of great people. Our software for software developers is
used by over 23,000 organizations. If you can dream it; JIRA and Confluence,
Bamboo and Bitbucket help you plan it, build it, and launch it. Yes, there's
24 open roles in SF: <http://atlassian.com/company/careers/?tab=sf> ...such as

Product Marketing — JIRA; Product Marketing — Developer Tools; Product Manager
— Marketplace; Dev Team Lead — Bitbucket; Developer Advocate; Web Developer;
Technical Writer; and about 17 more.

Dogs are welcome. Beer is free. And there's 450 other passionate hackers and
doers in a fast-growing company. Wanna join?

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA

EnergySavvy is looking to add to an amazing development team working with
cutting-edge, modern technologies. Do you love working on challenging software
implementation problems? Do you spend your free-time learning new programming
languages and contributing to open-source projects? If so, you'll thrive in
EnergySavvy's quick-paced, collaborative atmosphere.

We're a small but rapidly growing software company with the mission of
transforming how energy efficiency is delivered by combining user experience
and software technology to deliver software-as-a-service solutions our
customers and users love. Our software helps people make their houses more
energy efficient, addressing a major source of energy waste in this country
that impacts our energy independence and contribution to global climate
change.

As a software engineer at EnergySavvy, you'll work with Django, Python,
jQuery, nginx and PostgreSQL, and deploy your creations early and often to
live customers.

Requirements:

* You're passionate about learning web technologies, and have experience with modern engineering techniques (Mercurial/Git, staging, continuous integration, etc)

* You have a Computer Science degree or equivalent with a strong foundation in data structures and algorithms

* You have programming experience in one or more of C/C++, Python, Ruby, Javascript, C#/Java

About EnergySavvy

EnergySavvy is a Seattle-based software company focused on energy efficiency.
EnergySavvy's flagship product, Optix, is an energy efficiency management
system that helps utilities achieve their cost-effective savings goals. Optix
drives program success by engaging customers, streamlining stakeholder
interactions and providing real-time analytics.

We have a great team, wonderful customers, supportive investors, and we are
growing quickly in a massive and important space. We are an investor-funded
company with real customers, real revenues and a reality-based plan to scale.
Learn more about EnergySavvy's company and culture.

------
Katelyn
Care.com (<http://www.care.com>) in Boston, MA.

We're looking for mobile UI designer to help grow our mobile application team
from the ground up, and play a big role in designing and defining mobile web
and mobile app experiences for our Karoo and care.com apps.

Ideal candidates will have strong portfolios of work that demonstrate
beautiful and thoughtful product design and a passion for designing simple and
intuitive mobile web and mobile application interfaces.

You'll also be working on an awesome team in a fast-paced, iterative and
entrepreneurial environment. Email or tweet me if interested, my name is
Katelyn: friedsonkatelyn@gmail.com, <http://twitter.com/kfriedson>

------
aawecler
New York, NY Software Engineer, Engineering Manager ,Test Engineer Yodle's
mission is to help small businesses across the US and Canada grow their
business. Yodle's engineering team builds the technology that allows us to
deliver on our mission. Yodle's team of 40+ engineers powers a company serving
35000+ customers and will do $130Million in revenue this year. Find out more
about yodle, our engineering team and the roles available on our careers site
and try out some of our puzzles if you feel like a fun challenge :
<http://www.yodlecareers.com/departments/technology/> apply through our
careers site or you can email me : awecler at yodle too.

------
bliscio
NYC - DaisyBill.com - Full time Senior Ruby Developer.

Our development process is collaborative and emphasizes sustainable coding
practices like domain-driven design, test-driven development, pair
programming, continuous integration, and smart design decisions. We have
state-of-the-art continuous integration and continuous deployment
infrastructure.

Currently we are working out of Pivotal Labs NYC, but very soon we will be
moving into our own loft in Union Square.

You may be a good fit if you:

\- Have 3+ years experience with Ruby on Rails \- Experience with test-driven
development ("TDD") \- Interest in (or experience with) pair-programming \-
Have strong grounding in OOP and SOA principles \- Git/Github experience

<http://www.daisybill.com/careers/1>

------
rootedbox
CHICAGO - COYOTE - We went from 0 to a billion in revenue in 6 years.. So
we're pretty much hiring in every type of position you can think of to keep up
with growth. Come join us. <http://www.coyote.com/careers/>

~~~
fumar
I recently applied for National Account Manager. I never received an automated
response stating my application went through. I use vpenajr@gmail.com as my
email address. I checked the status, it says, "submitted." It was strange not
to get the automatic response email.

~~~
rootedbox
I'll check with hr on the current process and try to update you!

------
akh
RightScale (<http://www.RightScale.com>) in Edinburgh, Scotland

RightScale is the leading cloud management platform; it's used by the likes of
Zynga and Associated Press to manage and automate infrastructure across public
and private clouds (AWS, MS Azure, Google Compute Engine, Eucalyptus,
OpenStack, CloudStack etc). RightScale recently opened an office in Edinburgh
by acquiring PlanForCloud.com and is expanding the team. We're based in the
TechCube (<http://www.techcu.be>) and are looking for:

\- Security Engineer

\- Software Test Engineer

\- UI Designer

\- Senior Software Engineer

More info here: <http://www.planforcloud.com/pages/recruitment.html>

------
cyberco
INTERN: Software engineer at Paylogic (Groningen, The Netherlands)

 __Job Description __:

As a Software engineer you will be working on many technical challenges of a
fast growing, highly available online ticketing system in a international
(English speaking) team of over 15 friendly Python experts. Paylogic has a
professional software development environment to ensure maximum quality and a
minimum of distraction. Paylogic strives to give software engineers as much
freedom and responsibility as possible. Salary is in line with market and
experience. Python is Paylogic's tool of choice and it is used for everything
from the ORM database layer (SQLAlchemy) to DevOp scripts to managing large
clusters in the cloud (AWS), and for web apps (Django, Flask) to continuous
integration tools (Jenkins).

 __Requirements __

You are an experienced, passionate and professional software developer with a
hacker mind-set and a love for open source and Python. You are pragmatic and
positive and expect the same from your environment. You have the social and
technical skills to inspire others. You have studied computer science or
something similar. A working permit for The Netherlands is not required but
would be handy. It would be great if you have experience with highly available
and highly scalable web applications, database techniques or cloud computing.

 __About Paylogic __

Paylogic is a successful, international ticketing company from The
Netherlands. Her service has to meet the highest standards regarding
scalability, availability and security. The technological standard within the
company is high. As is the humor standard. The development department is
situated in an office at the center Groningen, one of the liveliest towns in
The Netherlands. World class science, bars and culture right next door. Every
year in May Paylogic organizes pygrunn (.nl), a renowned high-tech developer
conference about/for Python and its friends.

 __Contact __: Harmen Zijlstra -
jobs@paylogic.nl<http://corporate.paylogic.nl/en/jobs/>

------
advinture
Arc90 - New York, NY - Local or remote

Java/JVM Developer: <http://arc90.com/jobs/java-developer/>

Python Web Developer: <http://arc90.com/jobs/python-web-developer/>

------
amund
Trondheim, Norway | Python developer | freelance/remote

contact: jobs@atbrox.com \-- keywords: Tornado, Python, REST/websocket apis,
big data/hadoop

see <http://atbrox.com> and <http://atbrox.com/about/>

~~~
eldondev
Worth mentioning that you require fluency in either Norwegian or Swedish if
(<http://atbrox.com/jobs/#post-2162>) is what you're advertising. Is it?

~~~
reinhardt
I'd like to know the answer to this too.

------
innonate
Picturelife <https://picturelife.com/> (Chicago, IL - H1Bs considered and NYC
considered)

We're founded by YC alum (iminlikewithyou/OMGPOP founder) Charles Forman,
Threadless founder Jacob DeHart, and NY Tech Meetup director Nate Westheimer.

Picturelife is a beautiful and seamless way to backup and retrieve your entire
life of photos, no matter where they live or where they've been posted.

We've started with a small and incredibly accomplished group of engineers, and
that's how we're going to keep growing.

We're currently adding one person for these positions (making each team a team
of two):

\- Senior Javascript Engineer

\- Senior Designer

\- Senior Mobile Engineer

These jobs posted here:

<https://jobs.github.com/companies/Picturelife>

------
statik
PARTTIME / REMOTE - Massachusetts or Northeastern USA.

Small distributed team at a bootstrapped and profitable healthcare software
company (8 people). We make tools that help people diagnosed with mental
illness get their lives back, very fulfilling work. Looking for a part time
finance director as we grow from 1M to 10M in revenue. Remote OK,
troublemakers OK. I've worked remotely for 10 years at a variety of companies,
and this crew is great, a very pleasant team to work with. We have one SaaS
product written in Rails and are launching a second.
[https://www.patdeegan.com/blog/posts/finance-director-job-
op...](https://www.patdeegan.com/blog/posts/finance-director-job-opening)

------
jhodge
Boston (Metro-Burlington,MA) - H1B fine

Principal or Sr SW Eng - App Dev C++ Complex eng analysis fluid dynamics SW
dev. OK so EXA is already public (after 21 years of hard work), but new
product dev, small teams,& you can soar if you know how. Various level jobs on
this team available. Pls check out:

<http://exa.com/sr_sweengr_appdev_c.html>

SW Eng - App Dev C++ - Good opportunity to keep advancing by contributing what
you know you can. View:

<http://exa.com/sweng_appdev_c.html>

Intern or Recent Grad (BS or MS) - Same as above more mentoring. View:

<http://exa.com/sweng_appdev_c.html>

Send Resumes to sweajobs@exa.com. Thanks!

------
pixitha
Software Engineer - LAMP Company: EdgeCast Networks, Inc. City: Santa Monica

EdgeCast is looking for a LAMP developer with experience developing vertically
through the whole stack. The ideal candidate is comfortable as an independent
sole contributor wearing many hats: programming to system administration to
business analysis to customer service. If you’ve always been the type of
deeply technical developer with a natural curiosity to get under the hood and
tweak every layer in the stack, while keeping the customer’s business
objectives clearly in mind and gunning for tight deadlines, then this is the
opportunity you’ve been seeking.

<http://jobvite.com/m?3VfqCfwW>

------
bluelu
Trendiction, Luxembourg, Europe.

We are crawling messageboards, news and blog sites on the web.

We are constantly looking for new team members (Full time):

* Production Operations / Systems Engineering * Big data engineers * Front end engineers

<http://www.trendiction.com/>

------
bobbonifield
QuickLeft - Boulder, CO

We're a web and mobile software consultancy in sunny Boulder, CO. We work with
a lot of different types of clients, but our focus is on early stage startups,
helping to refine their business models and push an MVP out the door.

We're looking for a couple senior or mid-level devs that hava a strong
background in Ruby and Javascript.

<http://quickleft.com/careers/senior_web_developer>
<http://quickleft.com/careers/web_developer>

We're also looking for another designer if you're into pretty things.

<http://quickleft.com/careers/designer>

------
user1241320
Beintoo needs a few skilled (full time) hands in Milano, Italy.

We're currently looking for on experienced JS developer and a full stack java
web developer.

More info:

\- <http://goo.gl/5Kpnx>

\- <http://goo.gl/bJkdY>

Keep in touch info+hn@beintoo.com

------
willf
Wordnik (San Mateo, California) has lots of jobs available, as we build out
[Related Content](<http://wordpress.wordnik.com/>) and other interesting new
projects:

* Product Manager * Product Marketing Manager * Marketing Manager * iPad Visual Designer * iPad Interaction Designer * Full-Time Web and Mobile Designer * iOS Developer * Frontend Hacker * Server Engineer * Business Development Associate * Machine Learning Expert * Computational Linguist * Analytics and Data-Mining Expert

Check out the details at <http://www.wordnik.com/jobs> or feel free to contact
me directly at will@wordnik.com

------
dschnurr
FindTheBest

FindTheBest is an unbiased, data-driven decision engine. We collect, organize
and present data in a consumer-friendly format so our users can quickly make
informed decisions. Each month, 13M+ users view our content on 800+ products
and services across 10 verticals. We're backed by Kleiner Perkins Caufield
Byers, and our founder/CEO previously started DoubleClick (sold to Google for
$3.1B). Located in Santa Barbara (Silicon Beach), we're a fast-growing, fun
place to work.

We're currently looking for Software Engineers and Frontend Developers. If
you're interested you can learn more on our website:
<http://www.findthebest.com/jobs>

------
hyperionab
Sencha - hiring PM, dev, test, evangelists, sales engineers, basically
everything. Full Time (including H1B) in Redwood City, CA (94063). We're at
101 and Woodside, and there's a regular shuttle from the Redwood City Caltrain
station.

We build tools, frameworks, and cloud services for people making web and
hybrid apps for desktop and mobile. We help developers build these apps using
HTML5, JavaScript and CSS and typically sell to mostly the enterprise but also
consumer on the mobile side.

If you're interested, just shoot me a email aditya@sencha.com. Incomplete list
of jobs here: <http://sencha.com/company/careers>

------
ryansapper
San Francisco (Financial District) - Full Time - Will Relocate - iOS

Causes.com engineers are an elite, close-knit A-Team of big thinkers, night
owls, and weekend rock climbers. Every day our programmers take on a series of
tech challenges together; walk around the Causes.com office and you'll see
developers pairing together and sharing tips. To unwind, you'll find them
playing ping-pong, enjoying a cold beer or two from the Keg-a-rator, giving
quick tech talks, and releasing their own open-source projects. If you're
wildly talented with a desire to do meaningful work, we want to hear from you.

Causes is looking for the first iOS developer to join our team. This is a rare
opportunity to have your code impact millions of people all over the world.
Causes is the world's largest platform for civic engagement and activism. We
are working to empower anyone, anywhere to build movements for change by
bringing together like-minded friends and supporters to take strategic
collective action that produces a measurable, real-world impact. Come work
with work a group of first-class engineers who are constantly trying to
improve themselves and the people around them.

Responsibilities

-Help design and build our first iOS application

Requirements

-You built an iOS application that is on sale in Apple's App Store

-You find fulfillment in building great products

-You thrive in a collaborative environment and are eager to learn from and teach others on the team

-You have at least three years of experience building iOS applications

-You have at least three years of experience building web applications

-Fluent in a *nix development environment

Bonus Points

-Experience with UX design

-Fluent in a high level language such as Ruby, Python, PHP, or Javascript

-You have contributed to an open source software project

To apply, send your resume, code samples, and relevant links to
jobs@causes.com; use "Mobile Dev-HN" as the subject line. For more information
visit our careers page at www.causes.com/jobs

------
oebs
Berlin, Germany: Adspert (Bidmanagement GmbH) <http://www.adspert.de/>

We're hiring:

* Python developers for both web application as well as backend services development.

* Experienced Javascript developers for complex frontend applications.

We're a small (~6 devs) but pretty competent team working on interesting
problems. We got a complex system of several applications and services, which
share their data mainly through Postgres (totalling ~2TB data at the moment,
growing every day by a few GB).

If you're looking for a nice place to work in the center of Berlin, friendly
colleagues and a fun environment, without overtime or weekend work, write to
jobs@adspert.de.

------
jabrams
San Francisco

Nuzzel is a new social news startup founded by me, the founder of Friendster
and Founders Den.

We are looking for a SysAdmin/DevOps engineer, and iOS engineer. This will be
employee #2 and #3!

<http://beta.nuzzel.com/passion> <http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/08/nuzzel-
funding/>

We just closed $1.7 million in seed funding from 500 Startups, Andreessen
Horowitz, Charles River Ventures, IDG Ventures, SoftTech VC, and angel
investors like Eric Ries, Gil Penchina, James Hong, Max Levchin, Michael
Birch, Naval Ravikant, Philip Kaplan, and Rick Marini.

------
kittkat
Jana - Boston, MA: Full Stack Developers, Python Developers, Interns

Jana’s looking to hire web developers at all levels to expand our engineering
team. Can you help us push the envelope of how the modern web can interact
with mobile phones?

For more info and to apply check out our website: www.jana.com

We are: Jana, a small Boston-based startup, focuses on people in the
developing world. We came out of the MIT Media Lab. We help large
multinational organizations like P&G, Unilever, and the United Nations connect
with consumers in emerging markets like India, Indonesia, Brazil and Nigeria.
Jana meets these consumers where they're at, which is often the mobile web on
their low-end phone. We work at a global scale: through partnerships with more
than 235 mobile operators in more than 100 countries Jana can send airtime
rewards to more than 3.48 billion people. (Video on what we
do-<http://bit.ly/UGwFom>)

We want: We’re hiring software engineers to work on both our back-end and
front-end challenges. We are python end-to-end, hosting our servers in
Amazon’s cloud. Our challenges tend to be systems-level ones, as we engineer
the ability to reliably connect with individuals on the other side of the
world.

We are looking for people who are passionate about what we are trying to
accomplish: making a direct connection to developing world consumers using
mobile technology.

We offer: We provide a fun, relaxing, productive work environment. Our office
is on Boylston Street in Boston’s Back Bay. We offer benefits like 401k,
medical and dental, and perks like an in office lounge with a Wii. For fun we
play ping pong or Settlers of Catan. We try to accommodate employee wants, be
it snacks, beer for the beer fridge, Wii game suggestions, kickball league
sign up, etc. (although I’m still having trouble getting 2 unicorns and world
peace).

Apply Directly: _Full Stack Web Developer<http://jobsco.re/Rwi6X6> _Python
Developer <http://jobsco.re/OVBhqL> *Web Developer Intern
<http://jobsco.re/Tqohbj>

------
spoiledtechie
RDNation.com

VA, INTERN and REMOTE work.

Looking for a marketing Intern. Help sell our product. The pay is comparable
as we are still in early stages, but its on your own time and in your own
location.

<http://rdnation.com/hiring>

------
cheeeeep
Hello! TASER International (www.taser.com) is looking for a few full time
software developers to work on our Evidence.com (www.evidence.com) video
evidence management solution.

The environment is start-uppy and driven; we want stellar engineers who like
getting things done in a friendly, collegiate, low-politics environment. TASER
has more equity upside than large companies and none of the "lottery tickets"
of early stage start-ups. Familiarity with Amazon web services is a plus. We
have offices in Santa Barbara and Phoenix, with an additional office opening
in Seattle.

If interested or want more information, please email danny@taser.com. Thank
you!

------
johnfilleti
Care.com (Matrix, Trinity Ventures funded) is looking for an iOS dev lead to
join a small, fast-paced mobile team within care.com to lead development for
iPhone and iPad devices.

This is a lead iOS engineer position for you to grow into as we grow our iOS
efforts. Candidates should also have experience using web services, XML, REST,
AJAX and other integration technologies.

You'll be leading dev efforts for Karoo, and for our Care.com branded app
that's not in market, and still in its infancy stages.

<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/karoo/id544368641?mt=8>

Email me if interested: jfilleti@care.com

~~~
elros
Where are you guys located?

------
rada
Minneapolis: Web/Mobile Engineer/Developer.

Looking for one good developer to join our team. Great environment (think
start-up within a large stable company), truly great small team and
outstanding life-work balance/schedule (no overtime, summer hours, etc).

Our stack is: PHP, MySQL, C#, Javascript (plain/JQuery/JQuery Mobile), HTML5,
iOS, Android, Selenium. Any combination of those skills is fine.

Full time onsite Minneapolis (Eden Prairie) only, no sponsorship.

Email me at <http://i.imgur.com/jg46D.png>. I am happy to answer any fellow
developers' questions but please, no recruiters. Thanks!

------
spooneybarger
The Ladders - New York City

Looking for full time on site developers.

We hire people, not skills.

Some stuff we use/do across our company:

Java, Scala, Backbone.js, Storm, RabbitMQ, Puppet, Sass, Responsive Design,
Objective-C and on and on.

Ideal candidates probably have at least 5-7 years experience

Here is "job description", if you are interested, you can email me directly:
sallen@theladders.com

\--

We’re looking for a few good programmers to join our team and help us achieve
our mission of “the right person for the right job.”

Instead of giving you a list of buzzwords to describe the role, we’ll tell you
about a project we started recently:

A few months back, a small team of engineers and designers at The Ladders got
together to design a new product. We started off by interviewing some of our
customers to learn about their needs. Using that information, we held design
studios and brainstorming sessions to flesh out what the actual features and
user experience would be like.

On the front-end, we decided to build a new Javascript-powered rich UI using
responsive design techniques. Many people are working on responsive design for
content-based sites, but few are doing it for browser-based applications.

On the back-end, we designed an Event Driven Architecture that makes use of
Event Sourcing. Instead of updating a relational database in-place when things
change, we store a series of discrete application events. We can then replay
those events to create the state of the world at any point in the past, right
up to the present. (Yes, we’ve built a time machine!)

Does this sound like the sort of thing you’d like to do? If it is, we’d like
to hear from you.

In return for your passion and commitment to code quality, you’ll enjoy an
awesome work environment with perks like: Unlimited vacation days! Yes,
unlimited! Quarterly hackathons A game room and a well-stocked kitchen
Exciting events including holiday parties, picnics, talent shows, pumpkin
carving and more Company sponsored athletic teams Competitive salary, bonus
and stock options Health/Dental/Vision Insurance, 401K

~~~
dspeyer
This project does sound kind of nifty, but I'm confused about the company.
What _is_ The Ladders. Do you have a core product?

~~~
lotharbot
The Ladders is a job site specializing in only high-salary ($100k plus) jobs.

It would have taken less time to google it than to type your comment.

~~~
spooneybarger
Actually, the ladders has been all professional jobs ( not limited by a salary
range ) for over a year now.

------
adparadox
The Motley Fool

FULLTIME/INTERN in WASHINGTON, DC METRO

The Motley Fool is always hiring passionate developers who want to help the
world invest better. We write our code primarily in C# and Python, but will
use anything if it helps us achieve our mission.

We are currently enrolling developers in a unique tryout program; details are
here: [http://culture.fool.com/2012/11/09/do-you-have-what-it-
takes...](http://culture.fool.com/2012/11/09/do-you-have-what-it-takes/), or
learn more about our awesome culture on our blog: <http://culture.fool.com/>.

------
peterlai
Crocodoc (YC W10)

San Francisco, CA | Full time | Director of Product

## Description

Crocodoc’s HTML5 document collaboration platform reaches tens of millions of
users, and our business is profitable and growing fast. Our customers include
Dropbox, LinkedIn, and Yammer, and we're funded by investors including YC, SV
Angel, 500 Startups, and top angels from Silicon Valley.

Right now we're inundated with sales inquiries from SMB customers who want to
embed documents within their web and mobile applications. We’re looking for a
multifaceted candidate to take charge of our SMB product and blow it out of
the water. This is a key leadership role with enormous growth potential.

## Responsibilities

\- Talk to LOTS of prospective customers (both product managers and
developers)

\- Develop our SMB product offering

\- Optimize our pricing plans and product tiers

\- Develop a scalable sales process and design a self-service experience

\- Develop user acquisition strategy (everything from inbound marketing to
direct sales)

\- Qualify leads, own our sales pipeline, and close lots of deals

TL;DR: you must be capable of growing our SMB product like crazy while wearing
many hats in the process.

## Qualifications

\- World-class ability to communicate with clients and develop customer
relationships

\- Experience with SaaS and/or B2B technology solutions

\- Basic technical experience (you’ve written a web app) required

\- Sales experience (you’ve closed deals before) strongly preferred

\- Startup experience (you can set own agenda and thrive in a fast-paced
environment) a plus

\- Product experience (you understand principles of UI and UX) a plus

\- Product marketing experience (you’ve been responsible for user acquisition)
a plus

This is a tremendous opportunity to own an entire product from soup to nuts.
If you think you'd be a great fit, please contact us at jobs@crocodoc.com or
visit <https://crocodoc.com/jobs/>.

------
jnazario
Invincea Labs -- Fairfax/Arlington

<http://www.invincea.com/the-invincea-team/employment/>

immediate openings

i'm hiring for two "research engineer" positions, think "software engineer who
loves solving science problems and dealing with shifting requirements". C,
C++, Python. algorithms, malware analysis familiarity, automation, etc. US
citizens, clearance and/or clearable. no relo assistance.

i'm also seeking an IT person: sysadmin, devops role. clearance needed,
experience in working with secured equipment (e.g. in a secure facility)
strongly desired.

------
okstr
Pair App, by TenthBit. (San Francisco)

Hey guys, we're looking to hire a full-time:

\- iOS developer

\- Android developer

\- Web developer

If you don't know what Pair is, it's a messaging app for couples. At this
point we're processing 700k messages a day between couples and and have some
awesome new ideas we're working on. Drop us a line if you're interested. We're
open to relocating people to the Bay Area to keep the team in the same place.

Check out <http://tenthbit.com/jobs> for details, or send us a message
directly to jobs@tenthbit.com for web developer positions.

You can also send me an email directly to oleg(at)tenthbit.com

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology, Philadelphia, PA (Whitpain)

Full-Time, Software Engineers, Operations, Postgres or Oracle DBAs

We're a quickly growing enterprise software company in the suburbs north of
Philadelphia, servicing the pharma and energy industries. We have a series of
client-funded products, primarily Java and some .NET, some are web-based
installable products, and one new SaaS product. While much of our current code
base is Java, we're currently investigating tools for the next generation of
our tech stack (e.g. Scala/Clojure, and various UI frameworks).

Contact- gsieling@wingspan.com www.wingspan.com

------
frederickcook
Moveline (NYC)

Senior Software Engineer (<https://angel.co/l/6HTt2>)

Stack: nodejs/mongodb/backbonejs

The moving industry has always built software to make it's job easier.
Moveline believes in building software to make our customers lives easier.

We practice continuous deployment, which means we write tests for everything.
Our designers and developers work directly with each other, letting us quickly
implement and test new designs and features.

Feel free to contact our team directly chris@moveline.com, adam@moveline.com,
kelly@moveline.com, or fred@moveline.com if you are interested.

------
traviskuhl
Team Coco (teamcoco.com) Location: Burbank, CA Position: Web Developer, Full
Time Details: <http://teamcoco.com/content/web-developer>

------
paulaminc
Boston, MA Full-time, On-site Developer Ruby, Python, Java or front-end web
development -Job Details: <http://ripariandata.com/jobs/#section1> -Riparian
Data is a Boston-based startup spun out of SoftArtisans, a 15 year-old
software company. Our mission: use big data technologies to make enterprise
software smarter, faster, and friendlier. Our recipe for success: supremely
talented employees, lean development, boundless pluck, and a close-knit,
collaborative environment.

------
3pt14159
Toronto, ON. Local only.

500px - The worlds best photos.

Developer: Work with awesome stuff (zerorpc, numpy, scipy, rails, backbone,
iOS/OSX, even windows 8) lots of apps, lots of ownership and movement. Work
with some killer designers. $60k-100k ~.25% in stock options.

Designer: design awesome stuff. $55k-90k, ~.25% in stock options.

QA awesome person. Please. Save us. We have 10 products and one current QA
awesome person. Similar range to a dev.

Data hero: whip up reports for the bosspersons and build out your coding skill
around lots of smart people. A good roll for someone that loves the OK Cupid
blog posts.

My email is in my profile. :)

------
dougb
kWantera, Pittsburgh PA, fulltime We are an energy management startup in
Pittsburgh's Strip District. We are changing the way that businesses buy
electricity in the wholesale markets. See <http://www.kwantera.com> for more
info.

\- Frontend Developer - js, jQuery, D3, NVD3.

\- Backend Developer - Python, Flask, Java, MongoDb, MySQL, interest in Scala.

\- DevOps - Linux, AWS, Whirr, Python, MongoDb, MySQL.

\- QA - Python

\- Data Scientist - forecasting, MATLAB, R, Python, NumPy.

We are a small dedicated group of people trying to distupt the energy
procurement market.

Email me if interested: dbalog@kwantera.com

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineers for Product
Development and Professional Services

Are you tired of commuting to DC or Northern Virginia? Swift Software is a
growing product-centered technology company seeking talented developers to
join our development and proserv teams in Frederick, MD. Our flagship product
is JobTraQ, a task management and workflow system that offers vastly more
flexibility and power than any other product in our market segment, and is
significantly less expensive and easier to configure than big "BPM" suites
like MetaStorm and Lombardi. These advantages are allowing us to disrupt both
markets.

Product developers will create new features in JobTraQ and enhance existing
functionality. You’ll help us build advanced visual design and administration
tools, augment the product’s business intelligence capabilities, improve
performance and scalability, and use customer feedback to enhance all parts of
the system.

Proserv developers will work with our mid-market and enterprise customers and
our business analysts to design and implement software solutions that build on
JobTraQ's capabilities. Our implementation and customization projects are
usually one week to two months long, so you’ll enjoy a wide range of work on
interesting problems for clients in many regions and industries. Recent
projects have included a touchscreen system for warehouse tracking,
integration with accounting systems, complex custom finance and billing
reports, and automatic data synchronization.

Both teams have an enjoyable and collaborative culture in a creative
environment. We interact positively and openly and emphasize learning and
professional development. These attributes have enabled us to produce an
industry-leading product with a globally recognizable and satisfied client
base. Our environment is relaxed and fun, we play everything from Total
Annihilation to Alien Swarm at our game nights, and we equip everyone with new
quad-core Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are
family-friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options,
and flexible work schedules.

For more information about these positions, see the links below. If you are
interested in either one, email your resume to resumes@swiftsoftware.com.

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-
product-...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-product-
development.html)

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se152-software-engineer-
professi...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se152-software-engineer-professional-
services.html)

------
onsports
San Francisco, CA. Full-time. H1B is fine.

OnSports is revolutionizing the sports world. We're a fast-growing, well
backed startup and are focused on building social, design forward, mobile apps
for the ever expansive sports market. The opportunity ahead of us is huge and
we're looking for the right team members to join us.

We love what we do and we love what we are building. A challenging problem is
what excites us.

We are looking for:

* iOS Developer

* Python/Django Developer

* Android Developer

* Product Designer

Join us. Email jobs@onsports.com

Read more about us and our team at <http://www.onsports.com/company/>

~~~
dsawler
Page not found.

~~~
onsports
Sorry about that. Here's some more info on our positions.
<http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/hitpost/>

------
emilis_info
PriceOn (in VILNIUS, Lithuania, Europe) is looking for full-time DEVELOPERS:

\- JavaScript

\- .NET

\- iOS

\- Android

We are offering flexible working conditions, good salary, lots of
opportunities to use your wide experience and learn new things. You will join
a small team that currently has 2 developers.

We are building a platform for optimizing everyday shopping experience -- web
and mobile apps for finding best prices, sales, optimizing expenses, etc.
Recently funded and expanding.

Technologies we use: Amazon cloud services, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ,
CouchBase, PostgreSQL, nginx, Node.js, LESS CSS, Jekyll, Git, Mercurial.

Send an email to: emilis@priceon.lt

~~~
emilis_info
Clarification: we are looking for 4 developers. Not for a single developer
with all the skills :-)

------
dhyasama
Rallyverse, New York, NY - Web dev and/or designer

We're a funded team of ten in the Nomad area of NYC working on making social
media easier for brands and marketers. We're looking for full-time help on the
front-end. Some combination of code (HTML, CSS, JS) and visual design is
necessary, but the exact ratio is open. Basically, we're looking to hire the
most talented person, wherever you may fall on the dev/design spectrum. Back-
end chops are a plus but not required.

We found our last hire on HN. Let's keep the ball rolling!

Email Jason at jason@rallyverse.com.

------
danwalmsley
NationBuilder (<http://nationbuilder.com>) in Los Angeles, California

We're looking for talented Rails and Javascript developers, project managers
and designers.

Fun office in downtown LA packed with great developers building new kind of
product - a "Community Organising System" (COS) with the goal of empowering
leaders and creators around the world.

We're backed by Andreessen-Horowitz and Sean Parker, among others.

<http://dev.nationbuilder.com/jobs>

Email jobs@nationbuilder.com.

------
chrisjwilson
Rotterdam, Netherlands, full time, part time or intern: <http://planspot.com/>

We're looking for talented developers to work in our well-funded fast-moving
startup which is developing an all-in-one event marketing platform.

Job description here:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4151144](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4151144)

We're looking for smart people, regardless of experience or the tech they've
used in the past.

Email me if interested: chris@planspot.com

------
TallGuyShort
Cloudera - Palo Alto, San Francisco, and others.

[http://www.cloudera.com/content/cloudera/en/about/careers.ht...](http://www.cloudera.com/content/cloudera/en/about/careers.html)

------
pgambling
PROS (prospricing.com) - Houston, TX

Check out our job postings, many positions available.

<http://linkd.in/VlYtVb>

<http://linkd.in/VgqdGO>

------
twago
twago (<http://www.twago.com>) is hiring in Berlin, Germany:

\- Principal DevOps Engineer

Our small team is seeking a new colleague to help us deliver and run the next
generation of our web platform.

<http://www.twago.com/blog/principal-devops-engineer/> join-our-
team[_at_]twago.com

twago is Europe's leading platform for connecting clients with contractors.

 _Interviews available immediately for qualified candidates with right-to-work
in Germany / EU_

------
mbesto
Xoomworks (<http://www.xoomworks.com>) in London, UK.

We're looking for a UX/UI designer to help grow our mobile application team.
We specialize in delivering mobile for the enterprise, so a keen interest in
making super ugly stuff (I'm looking at you Windows user icon guy in blue
shirt) look sexy is key.

Things you'll do: \- Run UX discovery sessions \- Create wireframes/mockups \-
Create graphics for mobile UI

If interested, my name is Mike: michael.bestvina [AT] xoomworks [DOT] com

~~~
mbesto
Xoomworks is also looking for iOS developers in both of our locations:

London, UK Cluj-Napoca, Romania

\- All ranges of experience levels (mostly senior)

\- Focused on making enterprise tech less boring

------
ianterrell
Data Scientists, Mobile Game Engineers, Big Data Engineers, Ruby on Rails
Developers, Tech Writers, QA -- you name it!

FULLTIME jobs at ngmoco:) in SAN FRANCISCO, CA!

ngmoco:) makes social games. Some are more fun than others. But with your
help, maybe they could all be super fun. :)

Apply here: <http://www.ngmoco.com/careers/positions/engineering>

I've been there a month, and it's a fun environment. Feel free to email me (in
profile) any questions you have.

------
steverb
Cellular Sales - Knoxville, TN

Help us make the process of selling a cellphone easy. Along the way you'll get
to deal with the challenges of replacing a fast growing companies legacy
software without bothering the customers and sales people.

We're looking for junior/mid-level developers, a configuration/release
manager, and a leader for our QA department.

We use mostly .NET, but we're also exploring our options and no technology is
off the table.

Contact steve.barbour@cellularsales.com

------
adahm
Minneapolis, MN: Web Developer

Fast Horse seeks a front-end web developer to lead digital production on a
wide variety of projects. We need a go-getter who can offer and implement
innovative web design, UX and UI ideas. Candidate must be able to code
standards-compliant sites and social applications.

Responsibilities • Create standards-compliant websites • Help design and build
custom Facebook tabs and various other social applications • Customize and
create WordPress templates • Provide valuable input on web design, user
experience and user interface for digital development projects • Implement SEO
best practices on all projects • Communicate effectively with colleagues and
clients • Develop cost estimates for digital projects

Skills & Experience • Proven track record of coding standards compliant sites
• Strong focus on front-end design and modern web/mobile design • Familiarity
with implementing responsive design • Strong understanding of APIs •
Experience in building social applications interfacing with Facebook and
Twitter • Project management – including the ability to set and meet deadlines
and budgets • Problem analysis – thoroughly defining challenges and solutions
• Resourcefulness– integrating creative knowledge with business realities •
Openness to new ideas and influences • Curiosity to seek out new techniques
and innovations Intangibles We value initiative, a sense of humor, risk-taking
and flexibility. You also need to have a thick skin and a long fuse to thrive
in a creative, open, fast-paced environment

Workplace/Compensation Fast Horse has been named as one of Minnesota’s Best
Places to Work by both The Mpls/St. Paul Business Journal and Minnesota
Business Magazine, and was named to the The Mpls/St. Paul Business Journal’s
“Fast 50″ list honoring the fastest-growing companies in the Twin Cities. We
offer a highly flexible workplace, where Fast Horse staffers are untethered by
a designated office or desk. We call it “hotdesking.” Our building is set up
to facilitate communication and collaboration, and our people are offered the
flexibility work wherever they desire, whether that’s at the office, at a
coffee shop, at home, or anywhere else where they feel creative and
productive. We offer highly competitive salaries and benefits, including a
cafeteria healthcare plan, a SIMPLE IRA, and incentive compensation
opportunities.

To apply for this position, email your resume and a link to your portfolio to
info@fasthorseinc.com

------
shopbopdev78
Shopbop.com - Madison, WI USA

\- Software Development Managers \- Senior Software Developers \- Software
Engineers

Primarily a Java-based e-commerce platform, heavily investing in SOA
architecture and scalable sytems. Experiencing rapid business growth and
seeking to support that growth by building out our development team.

<http://www.shopbop.com/ci/aboutShopBop/careers.html>

------
meganelacarte
E la Carte (www.elacarte.com) Palo Alto, CA We develop tablets for restaurants
that allow guests to browse the entire menu with pictures, place orders, and
pay their check whenever they want - without having to leave their seats!

Openings: Backend & Frontend Software Engineers and a Sales Coordinator

Stack: Python, Django, JavaScript, HTML5, tablets, 3rd party POS integration,
web

More info: www.elacarte.com/jobs

Or feel free to ping me at megan (at) elacarte.com

------
dbreunig
PlaceIQ is hiring a data scientists, a systems/dev ops software engineer, a
junior software engineer, and a product lead.

Based in New York, PlaceIQ aggregates and organizes location-based data to
better understand the context of a place and time. We've got great momentum,
top-shelf clients and partners, and tons of interesting data to play with!

<http://www.placeiq.com/jobs/>

------
grotm001
EquityLancer - <http://equitylancer.com/>

If you're looking for start-up jobs or jobs that are guaranteed to contain
equity, then EquityLancer is the ideal place to find those opportunities
(<http://equitylancer.com/>) - simply sign up as an equitylancer and find the
job that meets your desired criteria.

------
philfreo
Elastic - MOUNTAIN VIEW, CA

Looking for great hackers to join our (4 person) dev team working on sales
communication software Close.io (<http://close.io/>)

JavaScript (Backbone.js), Python (Flask) + MongoDB. We do a lot of open source
work: <https://github.com/elasticsales>

Also looking for a great designer!

Send me an email at phil@elasticsales[dot com]

~~~
bound008
We are also hiring Sales, Marketing, and Business Development.

jason@elasticsales[dot com]

------
cybernytrix
Early stage startup - San Francisco - Full Time, H1B OK

You - Super smart Django Developer, Python Developer

Livemagic's Replay is a mobile and web service that enables users to capture
and share their favorite TV moments from live sports, reality, and prime time
TV shows. Using the Replay mobile app, users can capture TV video clips, add
comments, and share on Facebook, Twitter and with the Replay community.

------
skyfallsin
Kicksend (S1!, Mountain View, CA)

Hiring:

\- Android Lead

\- Mac Desktop Lead

Email me at pradeep@kicksend if you're passionate about shipping beautifully
crafted product to massive international markets.

------
Lightbody
New Relic - Portland, OR - Technical Product Manager

We are hiring a bunch of engineers in Portland and SF, but I'm specifically
looking for technically-minded product managers to help us focus our product
line in various communities like .NET, PHP, Java, Python, Ruby, and Node. More
details at <http://bit.ly/UhAl1a>

------
steilpass
Agile Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

We are looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in
modern engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right
job and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self
organizing way give me a call.

More information at <http://adkla.us>

~~~
elros
Am I expected to speak German for this position? I ask as I can only find the
job descriptions in German.

------
orta
Art.sy - New York City - iOS Developers and Web Developers

<http://art.sy/job/developer>

------
kepano
Los Angeles, could be remote.

Lumi (<http://lumi.co>)

iOS Lead Developer

Developing the new version of Lumityper for iOS. Our app complements our
light-sensitive dye products, Inkodye. The app makes it easy mock-up t-shirt
designs and order the supplies to print them yourself.

* Experience working with image processing / filters

* Tying in external APIs

* E-commerce/Stripe integration

Show us your work: jobs@lumi.co

------
Peroni
globaldev - London, UK: Ruby Engineers & Ruby on Rails Developers - Permanent
& Contract

<http://globaldev.co.uk/jobs>

With a portfolio of over 7,500 sites, we’re the largest social network you’ve
probably never heard of. One of the world’s leading social discovery and
dating companies, we’re the Facebook for people who haven’t met yet – enabling
people to find new friends and partners online for fun and adventure in real
life.

We’re looking for 2-3 expert Ruby engineers & RoR Developers to help us build
a series of major enhancements to our dating platform and infrastructure over
the next 12 months. It's a fantastic place to work where you'll be surrounded
by incredibly talented developers working on big data problems and we are
working hard to ensure we provide the best environment for Ruby/RoR Devs in
London.

Contact me directly in confidence: sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

------
hal_eisen
Oakland, CA - Ask.com

Our SEM team operates as a quasi-startup business unit within the larger
company

We're looking for senior java software engineers: <http://bit.ly/TyAos4>

We have a Hadoop-based analytics system, and an automated bidding system.
Future growth includes machine learning for bidding, and many scaling
challenges!

------
cllns
Wayfair - Boston, MA

Join the team creating an e-commerce platform on track to become a household
name for online home sales.

We currently have 16 open engineering positions, for all levels.

Learn more here:
[http://www.wayfair.com/careers#dept=engineering&section=...](http://www.wayfair.com/careers#dept=engineering&section=opportunities)

~~~
intellegacy
Do you require CS Degrees of your employees?

~~~
cllns
Nope! Many people here don't have degrees in computer science.

------
lamplightr
Toronto, Full time, Uken Games

Uken is looking for extremely talented developers to help us build amazingly
fun mobile games.

We are a team of 45 passionate people, experiencing massive growth, with
hundreds of thousands of players a day across iPhone, iPad, Android,
BlackBerry and Facebook.

More info at <http://uken.com>

------
weston
isocket - Burlingame, CA or NYC - F/T

The web's best publishers (like TechCrunch, VentureBeat, Gawker, GigaOM, &
Mashable) use <http://isocket.com> to sell ads on our marketplace
<http://buyads.com>.

We just rased $8 million and are now on a hiring spree: <http://bit.ly/TUn4d2>

•Engineering - Including a VP of Engineering •Sales & Marketing - Including a
VP of Marketing •Ad Ops

Our HQ is in Burlingame, 50 yards from the CalTrain station. Our office is a
short commute for both San Francisco and the South Bay (Palo Alto, Mountain
View, etc.).

•No cubicles •Dogs allowed in the office •We have remote-controlled
helicopters

Apply here: <http://www.isocket.com/jobs>.

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time. Remote is fine too.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

Many people think that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve with Academia.edu -
ways in which we are trying to re-shape and accelerate science:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
remove that time-lag and introduce instant distribution of scientific ideas.

\- Better peer review. Right now the peer review process takes 12 months to
complete, and only surfaces the opinions of two academics - academics who may
be biased, uninformed about the subject area, or just in a bad mood when
writing the review. 2 people is too small a sample size. We need a faster and
more robust peer review system, one that surfaces the opinions of the entire
scientific community, across a variety of dimensions, and in real-time.

\- Multi-media. Right now, scientists only share papers in PDF form. We need
to bring about a science where scientists are incentivized to share data-sets,
code, videos, blog posts, and comments on all these media. Right now 50% or
more of the world’s scientific output does not get shared, because the system
of credibility metrics only rewards one kind of format, the paper. We need to
change this.

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to the 2.5
billion people who are online right now, magical things may happen.

It's an exciting time for science. Science is transitioning from a 17th
century way of sharing ideas, based on the journal system, to a faster system
of sharing ideas on the web. Science is a foundational part of global growth:
almost every innovation in medicine and technology has its roots in a science
paper.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accelerate science. We
have made a good start: 1.9 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
4,000 join each day.

We're a 12 person, engineering-driven, team based in downtown San Francisco.
Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr,
Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd. We have raised $6.7 million from Spark
Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions:

* full stack engineers * growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels) * iOS engineer

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. There is more on TechCrunch about our mission
here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-review/> (The Future
of Peer Review) and here <http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-
science/> (The Future of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. Remote work is fine. We will handle re-location, including visas, if
you would like to re-locate, but re-location is not necessary.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

------
Hovertruck
Chartbeat is hiring across the board in NYC, H1B possible. Core technologies
are Python, C, MongoDB, and JavaScript (using Google's Closure library).

<http://chartbeat.com/jobs/>

------
kravtsovd
REMOTE. Marketing manager with experience in the U.S. market and IT projects
<http://rizzoma.com>.

Rizzoma.com it's a communication tool with new contextual paradigm.

email: kravtov.d@rizzoma.com

~~~
kobzevvv
What kind of experience you need?

------
wjohnald
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/27279/web-developer-
ge...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/27279/web-developer-generalist-
kollabora?a=wefw8ec&searchTerm=kollabora)

------
dlokshin
AlpineReplay (Remote, anywhere) Junior iOS Engineer Company: We make action
sports measurable, sharable, and comparable. If you like to play outside, you
should come work with us. Email is in my profile

------
jasonmoo
Vimeo – NY, NY (Chelsea)

Check out all our jobs: www.vimeo.com/jobs

PHP Engineers (full-stack & backend)

iOS Engineer

DevOps Engineer

Data Operations Engineer

Marketing Web Designer

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

------
benjlang
In Israel.

MyPermissions - <https://mypermissions.com/careers>

Familio - <http://familio.com/jobs>

------
duanefields
Tastemade - Austin, TX - iOS Dev, Bonus points for experience with video
capture, processing, and editing. Free cookies. Email jobs@tastemade.com if
interested.

------
jsl
Stack Builders is hiring Ruby and Clojure developers in NYC and Colombia,
South America.

<http://stackbuilders.com>

------
trimbo
Radius Intelligence - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

We need:

* Production Operations / Systems Engineering

* Full Stack Engineers

* Front End Engineers

* Test Engineers

* UX/designers

<https://radiusintel.com/jobs>

------
mmurph211
Boston, MA - Vestmark

Front End Engineer (entry level) <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/12109>

------
mikek
Kiwi Crate - Mountain View, CA

<http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

------
bartonfink
Mapquest.com

Primarily in Denver, CO and Lancaster, PA, but we're a relatively distributed
company so go ahead and ask if you live somewhere else. As an AOL subsidiary,
we've got employees who work out of AOL offices around the world so it
wouldn't be unheard of to work from e.g. Seattle or New York if you decide
Denver's just got too much sunshine. I've also been told we will sponsor an
H1B.

Over the past year, MapQuest has brought on an almost entirely new management
team to shake things up and change the direction of the company from answering
the ? "How do I get there?" to answering the more interesting ? "Where do I
want to go?" We've released two new products in the last year (Discover and
Local, formerly known as Vibe) and are aggressively working on creating an
engineering-driven culture that actually builds things people might want to
use instead of polishing products that were cool in 2004. We've had a banner
year, and are looking to hire engineers as well as product managers to
continue this upward trend.

Among the technical roles we're looking to fill are several Ruby developers at
varying levels of expertise to help develop new products as well as one Java
developer to work with our data team and revamp various backend services (i.e.
search, geocoding and a data ingestion service that populates our location
databases). Ever since Valve leaked their company handbook, the phrase "T
shaped" has been been thrown around a lot by upper management, so you'll need
to be able to do full-stack development. We do a lot of pair programming right
now, so if you've got experience doing that, it'd be a big plus. We're
particularly interested in someone who's got very deep Rails experience to
serve as a sort of tech lead, but we have many positions open for Rails people
so if you'd be interested at all drop a line.

Product is looking to bring on people with some combination of travel industry
knowledge and mobile applications to help get the company past maps and
directions. Most of our product people have development experience, so you'll
be expected to be able to "talk shop" with the engineers you work with, but
your day- to-day responsibilities aren't going to be producing code as much as
producing ideas, pitching them to the rest of the company and helping the
engineers and designers see them through to completion.

I can definitively say that MapQuest is among the best places I've ever
worked. The office space is fantastic (Downtown Denver right off the 16th
Street Mall) and the new management team is very serious about doing things
right as we try to pivot the company away from directions and into product
development. The brand is practically a household name, the product team is
happy to listen to engineers for feedback or ideas, and we've got the
interesting position right now of being able to work like a startup except
with a large pre-build audience (I've been told that we had 40M UV's on a
brand new product this past Thursday, for example). You can read the company
postings here (<http://company.mapquest.com/careers/>) but I'd really enjoy
being able to answer ?'s directly. My e-mail is in my profile and please feel
free to contact me personally if you have further ?'s, want to chat, or
anything else. Happy holidays, and hope to hear from some of you soon!

------
0xa
Tumblr, New York, NY (NYC, Manhattan): FULL TIME Software Engineers (Scala,
Java, Go), PHP Developers, Database Engineers (MySQL), and a Site Reliability
Engineering Lead (Linux, Nginx, HBase, HAProxy, Memcached, and OpenTSDB)

Tumblr is actively hiring experienced engineers at every layer of our
technology stack. We have interesting projects for people with a knack for
software design, a nose for efficiency, and a passion for massive scale and
visibility. We work in an open, friendly and positive environment that
encourages intellectual curiosity, a love for open source, and empowering
millions of users to create and explore content. I'll highlight a few
positions here, but you can see an awesome photo of Tommy the Pomeranian with
Mayor Bloomberg, our great benefits, and the complete listing of open
positions at <http://tumblr.com/jobs>

* Software Engineer--Distributed Services (<http://bit.ly/QWZC0p>): Writing generic, reusable services in Scala or Go, you'll design, code and grow a blazingly fast platform for our PHP application. Being a productive coder with architecture common sense is a must, but expertise in Java or JVM tuning is a plus.

* Database Engineer (<http://bitly.com/U0VK2P>): You'll scale and organize our data persistence layer to a level few sites can match. We'll love your MySQL expertise and eye for efficiency.

* Search Engineer (<http://bitly.com/TcOdt8>): Real-time search and analysis is your forte. Using your large-scale experience with building and innovating search backends, you'll tune our evaluation algorithms and expand the software infrastructure.

* Site Reliability Engineering Lead (<http://bit.ly/Uyy04u>): As the team lead, you are an inspiring software developer with a passion for the highly performant, fault-tolerant, massively distributed systems that make Tumblr fast, reliable and available for hundreds of millions of visitors and tens of millions of users.

* Product Engineer (<http://bit.ly/ToF7Ya>): You're a versed engineer and perfectionist with good taste, ready to take ownership of entire features of our PHP application.

About Tumblr:

Founded by David Karp in New York City in 2007, Tumblr is a microblogging
platform that allows users to effortlessly share anything. Tumblr now hosts
over 70 million blogs with over 30 billion posts to date. Our pageview to
engineer ratio is 0.5 billion PV per month to 1 engineer. This means every
line of code every developer writes has a huge impact. We are focused on
building tools and technologies that will advance the state of the art in
dealing with massively scaled websites as we quickly grow past 50,000 requests
and 1,400 posts per second. We are also excited to deliver a range of new
products that will enable users to share their own creative content, discover
content, and connect to one another in new ways.

------
akshxy
Rails Hacker/ Chief Technical Officer

Mumbai, Helsinki, San Francisco

What’s in it for you?

Early mover advantage as we are still a small start-up and building a growth
team like those at Quora, Facebook, Slideshare. You will be our first full-
time Ruby Developer with your key responsibility being to own anything back-
end related. You will be part of the new product team and work closely with
our Front-End & UX/UI team. Opportunity to work with really talented
engineers, designers and growth hackers to build products that you will be
proud of. Culture of high performance, flexibility and responsibility with
hack days every other weekends. Your views will be heard because we strongly
believe everybody plays a critical role. Work exchange platform if you like
balancing multiple projects. Enjoys beer/wine/etc… nothing like a cold beer
down the pub after work on a Friday

Compensation

Salary plus equity package, Opportunities to travel and attend/speak at
industry events, Subsidized membership Gym, swimming pool. 100% Paid Medical,
Dental & Vision benefits, Catered hot lunches and breakfasts! After 6 months
you will have the opportunity to work from home once a week. An awesome team
who love what they do!

Requirements

5 years of programming experience with at least 3 years of Ruby and Rails
experience, Github profile, Help make UI and UX decisions, Experience building
and scaling applications with Ruby on. Rails. Experience with jQuery,
Backbone, or similar JS frameworks, RESTful web service API development.
Experience using and/or building APIs.

Bonus points if,

You blog, You have startup experience, You are familiar with hackathons, You
have knowledge of Agile Development Methodology, You know top 30 things you
want to do in life, You meet deadlines and you do it all before lunch.

Company Overview

<http://sugardoctor.in/>

Sugar Doctor is India's 3.0 healthcare company. The founders are industry
veterans with more than 15 years of experience and were the first ones to come
up with a specialized diabetes treatment centre in India in 1996. Till date
our founders have treated over 150,000 patients from countries like India, US,
Qatar, Oman, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, UAE, Iraq, South Africa, Ethiopia, Tanzania
and Kenya and still leading the charts. Unleash your talent for impacting the
life of 347 million people worldwide who have diabetes. Join our team of
doctors and growth hackers.

How to apply

Email us- akshay@sugardoctor.in

Know someone who might be interested? Spread the word and earn $300 if we end
up hiring you or someone you refer.

~~~
dunmpypolish
"hack days every other weekends"

Does that mean "you'll have to come into work every other weekend"?

~~~
akshxy
It depends upon you! we work hard and currently pushing the limits but it
shouldn't feel that way.

------
jordo37
San Francisco | Fullstack Engineer, Backend Engineer and Frontend Developer |
Perfect Audience

What We Do: We've built the world's first and easiest Facebook ad retargeting
solution, and we have much more ambitious plans. We believe advertising is a
critical part of the internet economy, and want to help small business and
publishers succeed with solutions that just work.

Who We Are: We're a team of four, split between some of us doing the selling
and the rest of us doing the building. We want to bring in more designers and
developers to help us keep building new features as fast as we can. Ideally
these folks will be ready to dive into anything, pitching in when fires come
up. But, they will also own some piece of the product where we need expertise.

Traction: We are increasing our revenue by 25% every week and it's going to do
nothing but accelerate with some big clients we have lined up in the coming
months.

What we look for in teammates: Smart, really smart Eager to join a growing
startup Has a “maker” attitude Good at communicating (ready to discuss
features, bugs, architecture, etc.) Language never trumps experience - but if
you know Rails, Mongo and Javascript things will go faster Appreciation for
puns and movie quotes Experience in advertising is a HUGE plus

Backend Engineer About the Position: We're looking for someone to be the
primary backend person at Perfect Audience. This person will guide us as we
think about restructuring our data storage and help us prepare for more data
influx and more demanding data analysis and visualization. What we are looking
for: Solid understanding of database paradigms and architecture Ability to
look at a series of customer or team needs and help us pull together the right
technology, queries and optimizations Ability to cover DBA or Sys Admin needs
is awesome

Full Stack Engineer About the Position: We're a team of full-stack engineers
who enjoy database design, application logic, and standards-based frontends.
We are always looking for more smart generalists to come join us. This is a
chance to work on every facet of a successful web app and grow your
engineering skillset. What we are looking for: Solid software development
foundation Ability to architect, develop, and test key infrastructure
Understanding of performance and design tradeoffs, without compromising
quality Experience scaling up webapps and services for rapid growth is a plus

Front End Designer / Developer About the position: We regularly get
complimented on our design and interface, but we don't want it to just be
better than the enterprise tools - we want it to be delightful. We want a
skilled individual to come in and own the design and user experience. What we
are looking for: Someone as comfortable editing masks in Photoshop as tweaking
CSS in a text editor Innate understanding of, and instinct for, design and
user experience Experience seeking input from end users Ability to carry
design from ideation and wireframes all the way through solid HTML, CSS and
Javascript Experience with enterprise or B2B tools is a plus

Contact us at jobs@perfectaudience.com

------
akshxy
User Experience Designer/ Chief Architect

Mumbai, Helsinki, San Francisco

What’s in it for you?

Early mover advantage as we are still a small start-up and building a growth
team like those at Quora, Facebook, Slideshare. Opportunity to work with
really talented engineers, designers and growth hackers to build products that
you will be proud of. Culture of high performance, flexibility and
responsibility with hack days every other weekends. Your views will be heard
because we strongly believe everybody plays a critical role. Work exchange
platform if you like balancing multiple projects. Enjoys beer/wine/etc…
nothing like a cold beer down the pub after work on a Friday.

Compensation

Salary plus equity package. Opportunities to travel and attend/speak at
industry events. Subsidized membership Gym, swimming pool. 100% Paid Medical,
Dental & Vision benefits. Catered hot lunches and breakfasts! After 6 months
you will have the opportunity to work from home once a week. An awesome team
who love what they do!

Requirements

Experience- 3 to 5 years. Dribble profile or portfolio link. Knowledge of
HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Jquery. In-house means work and office at one place
and therefore can adjust in our startup family. We expect you to be Dustin
Moskovitz and not Eduardo Saverin. Sense of humor. We work hard but it
shouldn’t feel that way. Independent, self-starter who can hit the ground
running from day one.

Bonus points if,

You blog, You have startup experience, You are familiar with hackathons, You
have knowledge of Agile Development Methodology, You know top 30 things you
want in your life, Meet deadlines and you do it all before lunch,

Key Responsibilities

Creating parallax scrolling websites, Developing UI drag and drop, Design
goodies like a Github store, Creating dynamic Infographics, Internal
promotional materials for print and video, Developing e-commerce and
transaction based applications, Extending JavaScript frameworks, Developing UI
Controls, Plugins and Widgets.

Company Overview

<http://sugardoctor.in/>

Sugar Doctor is India's 3.0 healthcare company. The founders are industry
veterans with more than 15 years of experience and were the first ones to come
up with a specialized diabetes treatment centre in the country in 1996. Till
date our founders have treated over 150,000 patients from countries like
India, US, Qatar, Oman, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, UAE, Iraq, South Africa,
Ethiopia, Tanzania and Kenya and still leading the charts. Unleash your talent
for impacting the life of 347 million people worldwide who have diabetes. Join
our team of doctors and growth hackers.

How to apply

Email us akshay@sugardoctor.in

Know someone who might be interested? Spread the word and earn $300 if we end
up hiring you or someone you refer.

Good designers follow the rules. Great designers understand the rules and then
bend them in ways that make products even better for users.

~~~
thirit
Copying from a bullet point list, and just pasting it here. Not that cool.

~~~
akshxy
Yeah I knew it will look so. I wish someday hacker news will have better
editing options. Anyways job description matters more than how I have copied
it from my word file.

------
flangston
PayByGroup - Senior Developer/Engineer - H1B accepted

To apply email joinus@paybygroup.com.

ABOUT PAYBYGROUP

We're a team of execution-loving dreamers that are backed by prominent angels
and VCs, including 500 Startups. We help people plan and pay together for
activities they've always wanted to do with friends and family: from vacations
to season tickets. We integrate directly with merchant websites but are in
semi-stealth mode so we haven't revealed much publicly. Our traction has
wildly exceeded our expectations; merchants and users alike LOVE our service.
In a nutshell, we're making people's lives better by making collaborative
payments a reality on the web.

THE POSITION

You would be the first full-time, on-shore member of our technical team
besides our CTO, who is a badass PhD in machine learning. We're looking for
someone that loves building things that improve people's lives. Do you want to
build the next photo-sharing app? Move on to the next job posting please!

You will be working to architect and implement many core elements of our
platform and shape the direction of the product. You also have the potential
to gain status as... wait for it... a co-founder! Yup, that is how much we
value this new potential team member.

YOUR SKILLS

We're looking for someone who has felt the pain we solve and understands the
challenge of getting friends and family together for trips, concerts, and
other meaningful life moments and adventures. We are a team of organizers
ourselves and maintain a tight feedback loop between our users and how we
build the product.

We want someone that loves solving challenging problems, from how to architect
our merchant integrations to how to optimize the user experience. Our vision
is HUGE. Like, call-me-and-let-me-tell-you-all-about-it huge. We're going for
a home run and aren't looking back. YOLO!

Rails, HTML/CSS, and Javascript are must-haves.

Any mobile dev or UX experience is gravy but not required.

Speaking of gravy, you must also like cookies, pies, and other bountiful
fruits of the best kitchen appliance ever: the oven. They make frequent
appearances at our office.

THE GOODS

We offer $80-120K and 0.1-2.0% equity commensurate with experience and you can
set your preference for salary vs. equity. We're looking for folks who are in
it for the long haul as part of a close knit team. Job hoppers need not apply.

Extra Perks: What do you dream of? Work retreats in Tahoe with lunch breaks on
the slopes... sweet tech / desk setup... dogs at the office... all of the
above! It's all on the table or already done. Let us know what we haven't
thought of.

THE TEAM

We're an experienced founding team with previous start-ups under our belts and
a great balance of business and technical chops. Why waste your time with
first-timers that don't know what they're doing? Come learn, grow, and share
in fame and fortune with a team that is quickly putting its stamp on world.

~~~
flangston
Oh yea, when you apply, include Github and LinkedIn links and a brief
description of what interests you about working with us.

\- Frank (President, PayByGrou)

------
myenergy
MyEnergy - Boston, MA - FULL TIME: Rails Engineers, Frontend Devs, Designers,
and Account Managers (and more!) - <http://www.myenergy.com>

We're building the consumer side of the universal energy internet, and we're
looking for talented engineers (and others!) to bring it to life. Working atop
datasets never before accessed and assembled in the same place, you'll build
experiences and interactions that make a difference here at home and the world
over.

MyEnergy, formerly Earth Aid, has been named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Energy. We're venture-backed, with strong strategic
partners and investors committed to our vision of building the people's energy
internet.

We've been called "the killer app for energy efficiency" (
<http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured in publications such
as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch, The New York Times (
<http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer.

We're currently hiring for:

* Rails Engineers to take ownership in dreaming up and building out new front and backend functionality => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/rails_engineer>

* DevOps Engineers to scale and deploy our infrastructure, while contributing within our applications as well => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/devops_engineer>

* Frontend Devs to craft and implement amazing and dynamic experiences in our user-facing platform => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/frontend_developer>

* and Account Managers to support all the fine folks and entities using MyEnergy all across the country => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/account_manager>

We're growing very fast and extending our business, and we're also always
interested in hearing from driven individuals who think they may have what it
takes to help us advance the mission and the business of MyEnergy in ways we
may not have thought of or otherwise yet planned to implement. You'll need to
be based in Boston, and full of good ideas and the energy to advance them =>
<https://www.myenergy.com/careers/create_position>

We're HQ'ed in a conveniently located, sunny two-story loft by Faneuil Hall in
Boston, and we offer very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, a fun
company culture, and a small arsenal of office helicopter drones. If you might
like to join us, send us an email to introduce yourself to jobs at myenergy
dot com

------
urgeio
BERLIN/THE FACTORY, VARIOUS FULLTIME ENGINEERING & BIZDEV POSITIONS

Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, now:

1\. Lowest livings costs with highest quality of living. Stay in gorgeous,
perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high
ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any
other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking
fun.

2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast number of new
software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are moving to Berlin
every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Early Bird and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn German, everyone speaks English. Making new friends is a matter of
days. Visit tons of networking and startup events.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one
and the rest applies for the hassle-free Blue Card.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

=> <http://urge.io/jobs>

~~~
brightsize
The site says that I should submit my "photo resume" I've heard of this in
Germany - people having photos of themselves on resumes. But can you tell me
specifically why you care what I look like?

~~~
dguaraglia
This is common practice in most countries _but_ the US. In fact, you can read
it the other way around: why do you think companies are now forced to not ask
for pictures in the resumes in the US?

~~~
brightsize
Saying that it's "common practice" does not answer the question of why you
care what I look like. If a person can code, they can code, no matter what
they look like. The only thing that a photo does is assist in discriminating
based on looks, age, disability, and other non-job-related attributes.

As far as I know, there's nothing preventing U.S. companies from asking for
photos with resumes. It's just not common, probably because how one looks is
(usually) not relevant to being able to perform a given job.

In the US what companies ARE (in theory) forced to do by law is to not
practice discrimination based on gender, age, religion, disabilities, and
probably some other things. Which is great in my opinion, I wouldn't want to
work for a company that did these things, or wanted irrelevant information
from me, information that could only conceivably be used for the purposes of
such discrimination.

Perhaps I'm naive, but I would have thought that start-ups, being as they are
overly-concerned with "getting sh*t done", would be the last to discriminate
on irrelevancies.

~~~
dguaraglia
>> Perhaps I'm naive, but I would have thought that start-ups, being as they
are overly-concerned with "getting sh _t done", would be the last to
discriminate on irrelevancies.

Exactly! What I was trying to say was: because it's common practice, I don't
think they are making a _special case* of asking for a picture in the CV.
Rather, they are just using what's considered the norm over there.

~~~
brightsize
I didn't say that they're unique in doing this. I didn't say that it's not the
norm, at least in some industries. Though I have to say I've never seen a
start-up job ad from _anywhere_ that demanded a photo.

What I AM trying to say is that 1) a photo obviously serves only the purpose
of assisting with job discrimination, and 2) I would think that "young,
innovative" (my words) start-ups would both not want to discriminate based on
irrelevancies for ethical and legal reasons. I would also think that they'd
understand that doing so is counterproductive to actually getting sh*t done.

Two anecdotes: On a recent train trip here in Germany I met a guy who was
partner in a small consulting business. Very smart guy. Somehow we got on the
photo-CV topic and he was astonished that they are unheard of in the States.
He then recounted how in his earlier days, working for some other company,
they'd placed an advertisement for an office assistant. Most of the replies
were from women, and he said that all the guys in the office crowded around
the stack of resumes to find the one woman who was hottest. I may be wrong,
but in a male-dominated office I find it hard to believe that the "hotness
factor" was not ultimately a part of the hiring decision, whether or not it
was legal.

This same guy told me that his company "wasn't hiring women right now" due to
the risk that a woman employee might choose to have babies. I was briefly in
shock at hearing an employer state out loud that his company practiced gender-
based discrimination. Obviously, with a photo CV in hand, even if a company
was open to hiring women, it could use the photo to try to figure out if a
candidate was of childbearing age or not, and reject their applications if so.

Nobody here or elsewhere has justified on any basis the need for a photo with
a CV. It's pretty clear to me that it serves but a single purpose: employment
discrimination based on appearance, gender, race, and perhaps disability. The
fact that it's "common practice" is perhaps a remnant of an earlier time when
discrimination based on such things was widely and openly accepted, a
situation that I'd hope would have changed, especially in the generally-
progressive start-up world.

